# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Reakcije

## aenea

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...o-u-braku.html

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/sdp...e_id=main_page

----------


## vikki

> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/28240/Volimo-li-supruga-i-ja-manje-djecu-jer-nismo-u-braku.html


Ne znam što reći. Imali smo namjeru "ozakoniti" vezu ove godine nakon 9 zajedničkih godina i tri neuspjele trudnoće, no sad iz inata nećemo (imala bih osjećaj da sam prisiljena). 
Baš me zanima hoće li me na VV najesen tražiti "nadopunu dokumentacije" u vidu vjenčanog lista i odbiti primiti u postupak kad kažem da ga nemam (iako se nadam da će zakon pasti).
U odnosu na ovu daleko veći problem su ostale stavke u predloženom zakonu (nezamrzavanje i oplođivanje samo 3 js), bračni status se, recimo, lako riješi, no za ostalo nema alternative.

----------


## tiki_a

> http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/sdp-odgodio-glasovanje-o-zakonu-o-umjetnoj-oplodnji/125435/?context=naslovnica&web_page_id=main_page


YES!!!   :Klap:   :Naklon:   :Klap:

----------


## DinciP

http://jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/ar...,10,,169086.jl

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/28240/Volimo-li-supruga-i-ja-manje-djecu-jer-nismo-u-braku.html
> 
> 
> Ne znam što reći. Imali smo namjeru "ozakoniti" vezu ove godine nakon 9 zajedničkih godina i tri neuspjele trudnoće, no sad iz inata nećemo (imala bih osjećaj da sam prisiljena). 
> Baš me zanima hoće li me na VV najesen tražiti "nadopunu dokumentacije" u vidu vjenčanog lista i odbiti primiti u postupak kad kažem da ga nemam (iako se nadam da će zakon pasti).
> U odnosu na ovu daleko veći problem su ostale stavke u predloženom zakonu (nezamrzavanje i oplođivanje samo 3 js), bračni status se, recimo, lako riješi, no za ostalo nema alternative.


Možda ne bi bilo loše da vi uputite reakciju medijim sa onim što je netko od cura na forumu napisao da pitate njih hoće li vas matičar htjeti vjenčat kad ćete mu morat iskreno odgovorit da niste ovdje svojevoljno i bez prisile nego da vas je milinović prisilio.

----------


## vikki

Zašto ne? No, bojim se da će se to matičara dojmiti (mislio bi da se sprdamo valjda), a u crkvu mi ne pada na pamet ući pa da sam zadnja neudana u Hrvatskoj (ta je institucija u "rvata" potpuno iznevjerila ideju svoga postojanja, odavno, ne samo potporom ovom zakonu).

----------


## aenea

ma mislila sam da napišete nešto medijima  u stilu..da kako je to ministar zamislio..morate se vjenčat da bi mogli ići na potpomognutu, a morate doć dobrovoljno i bez prisile da bi vas vjenčali..

----------


## andream

ja bih kao jedan čitatelj mogla samo tužno komentirati
"mislim da se nije desilo ništa značajno,pa u srijedu ce zakon doci na snagu"   :Crying or Very sad:  
ili u duhu vladajuće stranke: ako neće milom...

----------


## Matovila

Evo jos jedan clanak:
http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/p...a-/441131.aspx

----------


## vikki

To bi mogli   :Smile:

----------


## aenea

Čudno mi je da nema baš puno reakcija u medijima..

----------


## Aurora*

Clanak s dosta detalja iz danasnjeg glasovanja:

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/sru...v-zakon_269599

----------


## andream

Samo, kad se taj naslov članka pročita, čitatelj pomisli da je srušen zakon kako naslov sam govori... a istina je na žalost sasvim suprotna, zakon će izgleda ipak biti izglasan u srijedu kako već većina članaka na portalima piše.

----------


## TinkiVinki

Tu smo skinuli dosta linkova i stalno nadopunjavamo. Slobodno i vi dodajte na što naiđete!  :Kiss:  

http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewt...89940#p1789940

----------


## Aurora*

> zakon će izgleda ipak biti izglasan u srijedu kako već većina članaka na portalima piše.


Ja sam bila 100 % sigurna da ce se to sto kazes desiti danas. A nije se desilo. Srijeda je jos daleko i tko zna sto se do tada jos moze desiti. Nakon ovoga danas ja zaravo vjerujem da ima jos nade za nas!

----------


## aenea

> Clanak s dosta detalja iz danasnjeg glasovanja:
> 
> http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/sru...v-zakon_269599


nije dobro napisan članak..daje krivu slika..primjer:
"Nisu prošli ni amandmani kojima je oporba tražila ukidanje odredbe po kojoj bi osoba začeta umjetnom oplodnjom imala pravo nakon 18. godine doznati tko mu je biološki roditelj.."
Većina djece začete medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom IMA biološke roditelje..
Ovakve nepreciznosti nas puno koštaju.

----------


## lucylu

> Aurora* prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Clanak s dosta detalja iz danasnjeg glasovanja:
> 
> http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/sru...v-zakon_269599
> 
> 
> nije dobro napisan članak..daje krivu slika..primjer:
> ...


da, slazem se. ja sam dozivjela pri porodu da me babica upitala dali je to djete od MM  :shock:  u trudnickoj knjizici je pisalo da je IVF trudnoca.
Ako je jedan medicinski radnik mogao postaviti tako jedno nebulozno pitanje tko zna kako neupuceni covjek to uopce rezonira.
I jos kad imamo ministra doktora, ginekologa, ajde usudit cu se reci i znanstvenika koji proljeva takve bisere tko zna kako si ljudi to uopce predocavaju.

----------


## andream

http://www.24sata.hr/news/clanak/bor...e_id=main_page

----------


## Aurora*

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Aurora* prvotno napisa
> ...


Na ovo svakako treba upozoriti! I provjeriti da li su krivo rekli u Saboru ili su krivo prenijeli novinari.

----------


## Aurora*

Slusam sada jos jednom Milinovicevo predstavljanje Prijedloga. On se tom prilikom upravo tako izrazio kao sto je navedeno gore!

----------


## Aurora*

> Slusam sada jos jednom Milinovicevo predstavljanje Prijedloga. On se tom prilikom upravo tako izrazio kao sto je navedeno gore!


Da budem preciznija, slusam arhivsku snimku rasprave koja je bila u srijedu. Ministar o "pravu saznanja za bioloskog oca" govori od 15 do 18 minute svog izlaganja na toj snimci i to vrlo nejasno, pa mi nije cudno sto su mozda i novinari nesto pogresno prenijeli. Svakako treba jos pogledati sto je o tome bilo receno danas u Saboru.

----------


## Pepita

Ja ne kužim kako neki ljudi mogu mirno spavati.
 :/

----------


## Pepita

Lijepa L, 1.12.2008.  :Zaljubljen: 
...tamo gdje nebo ljubi zemlju, 
tamo sanja dijete moje!!! 
*KAD SRCE KAŽE DIJETE,* 
NE *KAŽE HRVATSKA*

----------


## Pepita

Krivo sam   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## egemama

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u...ji/441161.aspx

----------


## Pepita

Ovaj ministar je ni više ni manje nego osoba koja treba potražiti stručnu pomoć u svezi i glede kada jedan čovječuljak pošizi od pustog učenja, domogne se stolice ministra i onda svoje frustracije iskaljuje na građanima.

----------


## Pepita

*Gost1* ja ti se klanjam i podržavam svaku tvoju izgovorenu riječ!!!
Hvala ti   :Heart:

----------


## Ogla

... danas sam baš čitala mali članak u večernjem listu autora Sergeja Županića - mislim da je pogodio bit....

da se razumijemo, ja sam katolik, ali netko je ateist, netko je budist, netko musliman ili ne znam ni ja šta, nemam zato pravo nametatti svoje stavove nekom drugome, zar ne? svatko neka ima pravo odlučiti za sebe što želi, a onoga tko 'peče savijest' i ima dileme oko mpo nitko ne prisiljava da je radi - nepravedno je to.... a nazivamo se demokratskim društvom!

kažu kako je teško pratiti jajne stanice, manipulaciju, mislim da je to glupo reći u doba razvijene tehnologije gdje se može evidentirati sve...teže je po meni pratiti mito i korupciju!

.... također, čitajući po forumu, svi roditelji koji su u mpo nisu nikada gledali na svoje zametke kao neke 'stvari' već od početka voljeli svoje 'bebe' od jajne stanice, pa sve do ET-a ...hah... mogli bismo o ovome u nedogled... ali mi između sebe to niti ne trebamo govoriti već treba educirati i osvijestiti ljude 'što je to mpo' - žao mi je da nisam u mogućnosti doći u subotu puhati balone, jer MORAM biti na poslu - ne mogu čak ni izvaditi svoju drugu ß

cure, hvala vam u moje ime što ulažete svoje vrijeme i energiju za sve nas 

 :Heart:

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,10,,169032.jl

----------


## draga

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n3

----------


## ivanas

http://www.javno.com/hr-hrvatska/cem...i-sabor_269453

Meni je ovo jako vazan argument. Glasaju za zakon koji je protiv ustava.

----------


## Pepita

Slušala sam dvaput Sabor.

Ne mogu vjerovati što neki ljudi izgovaraju  :/ 
Nadam se da će im dragi Bog oprostiti, ne zbog zakona koliko zbog nečovječnosti što je meni nezamisljivo.

----------


## andream

Jedan jaaaako dobar tekst, našao ga MM na portalu.
I doista je "pajtonovski zakon" kako tekst kaže, ajde barem sam se uspjela malo nakon svega malo i nasmijati...
http://blog.vecernji.hr/antiutopija/2009/07/10/43/

----------


## Mukica

http://www.kriz-zivota.com/zoom/4607/

----------


## Mukica

http://www.kriz-zivota.com/zoom/4607/

----------


## split

Imam osjećaj da Hrvatska kaže NE  kod svakog djeteta. Sve je problem. Ako si nezaposlen pitaju te "oćeš rodit", ako radiš gledaju te mrsko kad zatrudniš, pa ako ideš na bolovanje i moraš mirovat trudnoću, pa u rodilištu nema mista (ili nema rodilišta- gradi se godinama), pa nema dovoljno doktora jer ga država treba platit, pa ako je prvo dite aj neka, ali drugo ili treće već smatraju drskošću, pa mala porodiljna naknada i male uplate za mirovinski fond,  pa porez 22% na sve šta bebi treba, pa ga nemoš upist u jaslice koje traže da svoj posao prilagodiš njihovom radnom vremenu, pa ako se razboli moraš na bolovanje, pa ako trebaš specijalista čekaš 7 miseci na upis, i onda čekaj ispred vrata 4 sata da dođeš na red ,pa je kvadrat stana 2000 eura, pa upadne u školski sistem koji je priča za sebe....Moram stat!...
Puno je tih NE!

----------


## Suncem.m.

> Jedan jaaaako dobar tekst, našao ga MM na portalu.
> I doista je "pajtonovski zakon" kako tekst kaže, ajde barem sam se uspjela malo nakon svega malo i nasmijati...
> http://blog.vecernji.hr/antiutopija/2009/07/10/43/


Autoru teksta i njegovoj predivnoj ženi jedan veliki   :Love:   i   :Kiss:

----------


## Amalthea

Dobar je Nik Titanik: kako je Milinović ustrijelio RODU  :Wink: 

http://www.niktitanik.com/wordpress/...07-10-2149.jpg

----------


## mmaslacak

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/mama-...ru-clanak-3703

A komentari su za poluditi, baš su ljudi neupućeni..

----------


## ivarica

stiglo na mail, poslano na sabor, hdz, sdp, neke medijske kuce i rodu




> Poštovani,
> 
> 
> 
> Ovo je naše javno pismo Hrvatskom saboru, cijeloj hrvatskoj javnosti, a napose ministru zdravstva i socijalne skrbi, g. Milinoviću.
> 
> 
> 
> U uzornoj heteroseksualnoj vanbračnoj zajednici punoj ljubavi i poštovanja živimo već dugi niz godina te kao većina ljudi želimo imati svoje biološko dijete. Zbog spleta okolnosti, gotovo jedina šansa nam je MPO koja će nam uskoro novim zakonom biti nedostupna jer nismo u nikakvom obliku registrirarne bračne zajednice. Kako je želja za djetetom tako velika, odlučili smo učiniti tu jedinu stvar koju možemo, ukoliko se prihvati ovakav zakon o umjetnoj oplodnji kakav je predložen, kako bismo svoja prava i mogućnosti izravnali sa ostalim ljudima i postigli taj plemeniti i žarko željeni cilj – imati dijete.
> ...

----------


## andream

Ivarica, jako, jako dobar tekst   :Love:

----------


## thaia28

bravo, super je napisano!!!   :Heart:

----------


## vikki

*ivarica*  :Klap:  

Još jedan odličan tekst!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Da znate da nismo sami!!

http://www.cvijet.info/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=3538
 :Love:   :Love:

----------


## apricot

> bravo, super je napisano!!!


to je napisala jedna od vas
(ne znam sada točno nick, ali najavila je ovdje da će napisati)
 :Heart:

----------


## aenea

> thaia28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> bravo, super je napisano!!!  
> 
> 
> to je napisala jedna od vas
> (ne znam sada točno nick, ali najavila je ovdje da će napisati)


aaaaaaaaaaa :D  :D  :D 
vikki  :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## Natasa30

> stiglo na mail, poslano na sabor, hdz, sdp, neke medijske kuce i rodu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Poštovani,
> 
> ...



Mocno  :Heart:

----------


## fritulica1

Jel vikki pisala taj tekst? Fenomenalno sroceno.

vikki!   :Heart:

----------


## seni

odlicno pismo!   :Love:

----------


## ivarica

> Ivarica, jako, jako dobar tekst


ja sam samo stavila ovdje tekst koji je stigao na rodin mail

----------


## gupi51

Genijalno pismo. Moćno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

odlično napisano ivarice

----------


## ivarica

> odlično napisano ivarice


i ja se slazem, ali autorica mi je zasad nepoznata   :Grin:

----------


## Ginger

ja bih rekla da je to naša vikki   :Heart:

----------


## anamar

:shock:   :Rolling Eyes:  
http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...677b&open=four

ovo mi je jučer promaklo.

----------


## Ginger

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

> :shock:   
> http://business.hr/Default2.aspx?Art...677b&open=four
> 
> ovo mi je jučer promaklo.


ma nije moguće!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Sva sreća pa su  nju dvojica htjela oženiti..neka one koje su neudane vide tko vrijei! :Rolling Eyes:  prestrašno!..Šeks maloprije kaže kod Stankovića da nema stava?!?! Al će nam donijeti zakon..ma kakava banana država..svjetlosnim godinama smo mi daleko do banana države..  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> odlično napisano ivarice
> 
> 
> i ja se slazem, ali autorica mi je zasad nepoznata


tak ti je to kad ne koristis quote da bi nekog citirala

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/r...ju/441380.aspx
 :Heart:

----------


## andream

Super, pismo je već odjeknulo u široj javnosti...   :Smile:

----------


## bublica3

Bravo za pismo!  :D  :D  :D   


Da oni imaju trunku mozga u glavi znali bi koje muke i torture, psihičke i fizičke mi prolazimo. Ne mogu ni zamislit da će nam donošenjem novog zakona sve to biti još puno puno teže..
TUŽNO

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> ...


ne kuzim jer JESAM KORISTILA QUOTE

----------


## Mukica

sorry ivka, nisam pogledala
ja ono zabrijala ti nikad ne koristis pa nisi ni sad

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/v...ju/441380.aspx



> *"Vjenčat ćemo se samo kako bismo mogli na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju"*
> 
> Tekst: I.Kri.
> Foto: Goran Mehkek / Cropix
> 
> MNOGI ljubavni parovi koji nisu u bračnoj zajednici, a nije im suđeno da dobiju djecu prirodnim putem ovih dana su zgroženi prijedlogom Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji koji u petak, zbog bježanja zastupnika sa sjednice, ipak nije i izglasan u Saboru.
> 
> "Vjenčanje nikada nije bio naš slobodan izbor jer je naš pogled na brak znatno drugačiji od uobičajenog pogleda danas i u prošlosti, ali ucijenjeni ovakvim kršenjem ljudskih prava odlučili smo prihvatiti ucjenu i obaviti čin vjenčanja u matičnom uredu", napisao je par potpisan sa "Roditeljski kandidati" u svom javnom pismu Hrvatskom saboru, hrvatskoj javnosti i ministru zdravstva i socijalne skrbi Darku Milinoviću.
> 
> ...

----------


## vikki

Joj, cure, nisam se logirala od jučer (radovi u kući, metež, krš) i sad vidim da sam pobrala nečije lovorike. Pismo nismo napisali mi, a da jesmo, bilo bi gotovo identično (naša je veza dugogodišnja, ali zajednički život tek odnedavno, no to je manje važno u cijeloj stvari).

Autorici pisma svaka pohvala i neka se javi   :Cekam:  

Svima   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## 2805

Bravo za pismo. Upravo smo MM (bez papira) i ja razmišljali o našoj strategiji za dalje. Nažalost vrlo je slična. Nikad nisam željela udati se na ovakav način, a nažalost bojim se da nemamo vremena čekati poništenje ovog zakona. Nevjerojatno koliki bijes osjećam ovih dana.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vikki

Pa ja se, evo, baš neću udati, barem ne još neko vrijeme da vidim kako će me to dragi dr. L. odbiti kad mu najesen dođem na dogovoreni postupak na VV s registratorom dokumentacije kojoj će nedostajati jedan jedini papir.
Inače smo planirali neku formalnost najesen, no malo mi se smučilo sad   :Sad:

----------


## Deja2

vikki  :Love:

----------


## 2805

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...anak,169320.jl

----------


## gričanka

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kolumne/clanak/art-2009,7,13,clanak,169320.jl


Odličan tekst!!!

----------


## Aurora*

Novi list, Ponedjeljak, 13. srpnja 2009, Piše Branko MIJIĆ:

_Milinovića u lance

Pred Jadrankom Kosor najveći je izazov njezinog mandata, jer već danas mora ispuniti svoje nastupno obećanje da će znati voditi Hrvatsku čvrstom, ženskom rukom u civilizirana društva 21. stoljeća.

Koliko god rebalansi proračuna bili presudni za našu materijalnu egzistenciju, pred premijerkom je najteža državnička odluka da spriječi donošenje Zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji koji predlaže aktualni ministar zdravstva i stranački zamjenik Njezinog Visočanstva, Darko Milinović. Izglasa li Sabor taj i takav Zakon, Hrvatska će se vratiti u srednji vijek, a Kosorica bez obzira što radila i poduzimala, neće uživati nikakav ugled u ovoj, ustavno proklamiranoj građanskoj državi.

Prođe li taj i takav Zakon, koji ni mediji nisu znali prepoznati kao onu točku koja razlikuje uljuđene od divljačkih država, već ga marginalno tretiraju kao "simboličan prosvjed" i nazivaju "otpuhivanjem balona za djecu koja se neće roditi", Hrvatska ne samo da neće biti bliža Europskoj Uniji, već će se vratiti u doba seljačkih buna. Prije proračuna i novaca pred Jadrankom Kosor je znatno teži izazov, da odluči i poruči i vlastitim sljedbenicima i svima nama da Hrvatska slijedi put modernih i naprednih država i društava, te da je ona prva ta koja neće dopustiti da se trljanjem vrča duhovi vještica i inkvizicije vrate u naše živote.

Smogne li snage i odluči li tako Jadranka Kosor, premijerka Vlade i predsjednica vladajuće stranke HDZ-a, steći će povjerenje i podršku svih onih koji nisu na izborima glasali za njezinu političku opciju a kojima je zdrav razum ipsred straničarenja. Prešuti li Kosorica, kao i većina onih koji smatraju da ih se Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji ne tiče, zavlada li dakle slaboumlje javnim poslovima, a medicinom kaptolsko bezumlje utjelovljeno u doktoru Frankesteinu, onda nam se valja svima, sa ili bez djece, pakirati i blježati iz ovog novog kamenog doba.

Pobijedi li u ovom srazu drugi čovjek HDZ-a, koji se izdaje za liječnika i ginekologa, a kojem je oltar mjerilo znanosti, Darko Milinović, onda će biti posve jasno da su u unutarstranačkom puču i tihom državnom udaru protiv Ive Sanadera, koji se od svoje abikaciije nalazi u svojevrsnom kućnom pritvoru, sudjelovali i oni crkveni krugovi kojima ni njegova blaga, ali nedvosmislena europeizacije nij bila po volji. Darko Milinović svojedobno se vlastitom rukom i voljom vezao u lance kada je trebalo pstruirati upravo te i takve hrvatske europske zakone koji nalažu procesuiranje osumnjičenika za ratne zločine.

Sada bismo svi zajedno, na čelu s premijerkom Jadrankom Kosor, trebali zapeti da u lance povijesnog zaborava bacimo sve one milinoviće koji predlažu da se vratimo u srednji vijek i sve one koji u Saboru podržavaju takvu inkviziciju.

I sve one koji taj zločin amenuju pravdajući se da pronose Božju riječ._


 :Klap:

----------


## Mukica

Aurora* daj link na ovaj tekst - ne mogu ga naci na netu

----------


## ms. ivy

podulji video s karmen i pravobraniteljicom... ispričavam se ako dupliram: http://www.maxzona.com/Umjetna-oplod...eo_5323_0.aspx

----------


## vikki

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kolumne/clanak/art-2009,7,13,clanak,169320.jl


Članak odličan, komentare ispod bolje da ne komentiram   :Sad:

----------


## Aurora*

> Aurora* daj link na ovaj tekst - ne mogu ga naci na netu


Na zalost, nii ja nisam mogla naci ovaj tekst na Internetu pa sam ga pretipkala direktno iz casopisa.   :Smile:

----------


## thaia28

Aurora, pretipkala si ga?!  :shock:  wow, svaka čast!   :Naklon:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivanas

Odlican tekst, a pismo je savrseno sroceno i identicno je i mom stavu.

----------


## visibaba

danasnji Nacional preko cijele naslovnice ima temu novog zakona o MPO, te clanak koji nazalost nije cijeli dostupan na webu.
pokusali su ilustrativno prikazati postupak IVF, te ukazati na nedostatke oplodnje samo 3 js i smrzavanja js umjesto embrija.
ono sto me najvise sokiralo je intervju s dr.Simunicem koji kaze da mu je "zao sto zakon prosli tjedan nije izglasan" i da "cestita ministru dr.Milinovicu koji unatoc zamjerkama ima cvrstu volju da donese ovaj zakon" :shock:  :shock: :shock:
skenirat cu vam clanak

----------


## ksena28

pa šta je tom Šimunoviću  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## uporna

Ako je to Šimunić izjavio onda ili mu se ljulja stolica tj. boji se sankcija pa se ne smije zamjeriti ili je prolupao :shock:

----------


## ksena28

> Ako je to Šimunić izjavio onda ili mu se ljulja stolica tj. boji se sankcija pa se ne smije zamjeriti ili je prolupao :shock:


ovo drugo, most likely!   :Mad:  mislim stvarno  :shock:

----------


## vikki

> ono sto me najvise sokiralo je intervju s dr.Simunicem koji kaze da mu je "zao sto zakon prosli tjedan nije izglasan" i da "cestita ministru dr.Milinovicu koji unatoc zamjerkama ima cvrstu volju da donese ovaj zakon" :shock:  :shock: :shock:
> skenirat cu vam clanak


Ne čudim se previše   :Sad:

----------


## BHany

ja otišla vidjeti na online izdanje i našla ovo http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62216/...jka-a-tko-nije  :/ 

mislim stvarno...krajnje deplasirano...poligon za filozofiranje

----------


## vikki

> Ako je to Šimunić izjavio onda ili mu se ljulja stolica tj. boji se sankcija pa se ne smije zamjeriti ili je prolupao :shock:


Prolupao nije (sorry, o njemu nemam dobro mišljenje, ne ulazeći, dakako, u stručnost u svom poslu, pa on je uvijek bio na istom kolosijeku s vladajućim desnim centrom, od ranih 90-ih). Dobro je biti dobar s onima na vlasti.

----------


## aenea

Eto..upravo o tome sam i govorila. Ako naši liječnici ne mogu, ne smiju, ne znaju reći nešto smisleno, radije neka šute. Mislim da će nam ta Šimunićeva izjava donijeti jako puno štete. Ma briga njega..Fuj.

----------


## uporna

> uporna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ako je to Šimunić izjavio onda ili mu se ljulja stolica tj. boji se sankcija pa se ne smije zamjeriti ili je prolupao :shock:
> 
> 
> Prolupao nije (sorry, o njemu nemam dobro mišljenje, ne ulazeći, dakako, u stručnost u svom poslu, pa on je uvijek bio na istom kolosijeku s vladajućim desnim centrom, od ranih 90-ih). Dobro je biti dobar s onima na vlasti.


Znam ja to (ne grizi ruku koja te hrani) ali eto ostavih prostora da se čovjek izvuče na ludilo  :Laughing:

----------


## visibaba

evo clanak:
nasl
str.1
str.2
str.3
str.4

----------


## aenea

Prema ovome što pišete..Dakle, on ima privatnu kliniku u kojoj radi MPO, radi i u državnoj istu stvar, štoviše, visoko je pozicioniran. On je i profesor i uči nove generacije liječnika. A čestita Milinoviću i kaže da mu je žao što zakon nije donešen. Meni ovo zvuči kao da su naša nerođena djeca prodana za nečije vlastite interese. Ako Bog postoji, neka se nada da je doista milostiv.  :Sad:

----------


## aenea

Kad neko pročita nek javi jel prije čitanja trebam popit normabel od 2 ili 5mg.

----------


## taca70

Od doticnog dr.me apsolutno nista ne moze iznenaditi, moramo biti svjesni cinjenice da on velikim dijelom svoj sadasnji status ima zahvaljujuci stranci koja je sada na vlasti i da mu najmanje treba da im se zamjeri.A pacijenti ce i dalje dolaziti traziti pomoc u njegovu privatnu kliniku dok je on istovremeno i nacelnik odjela za reprodukciju bolnice koja mu je direktna konkurencija.

----------


## Kadauna

> Dobro je biti dobar s onima na vlasti.


Ovo je definitivno istina i potpisujem, no ako prof. Šimunić stvarno okrenuo svoje stavove u tom smjeru, mislim da je to žalosno, posebno njemu - ocu/pioniru MPO-a u Hrvata!! A to da je on od početka 90-ih pristaša trenutno vladajuće stranke, to je istina....... 

Unbelievable i tužno, pretužno...... NO, svatko ima pravo na svoje mišljenje i stav, samo mi nije jasno kako se čovjek nakon nekoliko decenija može tako "preobratiti" da od MPO pionira postane MPO liječnik koji pozdravlja ovakav zakon!

----------


## vikki

> Od doticnog dr.me apsolutno nista ne moze iznenaditi, moramo biti svjesni cinjenice da on velikim dijelom svoj sadasnji status ima zahvaljujuci stranci koja je sada na vlasti.


*X*

----------


## aenea

Ma ne mogu ja to razumijeti nikako. Ali baš nikako. Znam ja da imaju jako udobne krevete, da nemaju kredite za stanove za koje ne znaju kako će ga otplatiti, da nemaju problem pri vaganju da li će im sinovi ići na engleski ili na nogomet, jer obje aktivnosti ne mogu plaćati..Ali..pa kako, kako jutrima mogu sami sebe pogledati u oči? kako?

----------


## thaia28

ja bi samo rekla da je on prvo businessman pa liječnik.

----------


## visibaba

> ja bi samo rekla da je on prvo businessman pa liječnik.


i meni se cini da je ovo najblize istini
 :Sad:

----------


## aenea

Ma da je bar onda etičan biznismen, al izgleda da nije čak ni to!
Čini mi se da pozivanje na neke naše studije i reakcije naših liječnika isto ne možemo računati. Cijela država nam je previše zatrovana bogom vlastitog ineteresa. Kad prođe još tisuću (ili čak i više) godina i mi napredujemo da toga da nas se može nazvati Banana republikom, stvari će krenuti na bolje. Počela sam se najozbiljnije pitati, da li ja uopće želim donijeti dijete na svijet u kojem je poredak stvari ovakav. Fuj.

----------


## Blekonja

:Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :/  :shock:  :?

----------


## martina123

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Aurora* prvotno napisa
> ...


AJMEEEEEEEEE!!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## martina123

Ova recenica od Opacicke me bas dirnula:

*. SDP-ova Milanka Opačić najavila je da će njezina stranka, izglasa li se zakon, predložiti da se taj dan proglasi Danom borbe protiv neplodnosti pod parolom 'Kada srce kaže dijete, Vlada kaže ne'.*

----------


## martina123

> thaia28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bi samo rekla da je on prvo businessman pa liječnik.
> 
> 
> i meni se cini da je ovo najblize istini


Sto se tice naseg ministra zdrastva samo bi ga trebalo zapitati sto je radio za vrijeme rata u njegovom rodnom mu kraju...
Samo onako: sto, koga i  kada ste vozili u rodnom vam kraju u ratno doba....
Vjerujte zgrozili biste se...   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## apricot

nemojmo tako.
to nas se stvarno ne tiče.
nama je važno što on radi SADA, kad je u funkciji minstra zdravstva.
što je radio, koga vozio, s kim jeo ili se svađao... to nije naša briga.

molimo vas da ostanemo u domeni rješavanja problema, a ne žutoga tiska.

----------


## taca70

Martina123,upravo je sva ta prljavstina razlog zasto je interes pacijenata stavljen u drugi plan.Jedni druge drze za j...Nadam se da ce se to u konacnici mnogima odbiti od glavu.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mukica

ja vec 10 dana govorim da Simunic nije fer 
ne znam aposlutno nsita o njemu kao lijecniku, ali vidim po vasim postovima da visoko kotira kao takav, ali doista mi nije jasno kako itko moze davati tako oprecne izjave - meni to od pocetka, kad je Milinovic procitao kako je Simunic zavrsio pismo, ne lici ni na sta drugo nego na ulizivanje i djeluje mi doista onak - za povracat

----------


## martina123

Krivo sam citirala gore.... Za Simunovica mogu samo na sve to onda reci:  :shock: BLJAK!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## apricot

doktor se zove Šimunić

----------


## martina123

> nemojmo tako.
> to nas se stvarno ne tiče.
> nama je važno što on radi SADA, kad je u funkciji minstra zdravstva.
> što je radio, koga vozio, s kim jeo ili se svađao... to nije naša briga.
> 
> molimo vas da ostanemo u domeni rješavanja problema, a ne žutoga tiska.


Samo sto.... toga ni nije bilo u tisku... U tom je problem i kako kaze taca70... oni jedni druge drze u saci i vjerovatno cak pricaju i protiv svojih uvjerenja, ne vjerujem ja da je nekome ispran mozak nego vjerujem samo u to da pricaju i cine kako im odgovara.
A kako se vec protiv svih tih zlih vjetrenjaca borim i sama malo me sve to vec umorilo...
Sretan sam sto su curke preuzele inicijativu i sto se one "umorne" mogu samo malo odmoriti..
Drago mi je da napokon svi koji se sukobljavaju sa ovim problemom (a jos vise mi je drago da reagiraju i oni koji se nisu sukobili sa inim problemom) sada GLASNO odgovaraju na nepravdu koja se se tiho kroji vec godinama!

HVALA curke!

----------


## martina123

> doktor se zove Šimunić


Joj, ma znas sto sam htjela napisati...  8)

----------


## martina123

_
Sretan sam sto su curke preuzele inicijativu i sto se one "umorne" mogu samo malo odmoriti.._


...htjedoh reci sretna.... (mene ce ova kontracepcija u grob staviti..   :Grin:  )

----------


## srecica

Cure nemojmo trositi energiju na traceve i nemojmo im dozvoliti da nas uzrujavaju ... idemo svu tu gorcinu i negativnu energiju usmjeriti u borbu da im sutra ne dozvolimo da izglasuju taj jad od zakon!

----------


## pujica

zato se Feric iskupio za nacional

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62382/...z-protiv-djece

----------


## martina123

> zato se Feric iskupio za nacional
> 
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62382/...z-protiv-djece


_Uostalom, Bog je i vlastitoga sina stvorio nekom vrstom potpomognute oplodnje, ne koristeći se doduše timom ginekologa iz bolnice na Svetome Duhu (tu je ipak nešto jajnih stanica pokradeno), nego je na čitavu stvar nagovorio pravog Svetog Duha, koji je u njegovoj visokoj prinadležnosti kao njegova vlastita trećina. I tako je Djevica Marija ostala virgo intacta i nakon što je začela. I to je jasno._

 8)   :Laughing:

----------


## gričanka

> ...na nepravdu koja se se tiho kroji vec godinama!


*XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*

Smatram da bi i bez novog Zakona bilo materijala za tužbu, jer ako stari Zakon dozvoljava MPO postupak svima kojim je potreban, a HZZO refundira sredstva samo za 1500 postupaka što bi trebalo učiniti ostalih Xtisuća parova koji zbog navedenog razloga to svoje pravo nemogu ostvariti???!!! I ja mislim da se MPO populacija već godinama potkrada i obespravljuje, a dotičnom No1 s ovakvim nazadnjačkim stavom dođemo kao "čarapica" iz koje uvijek može ispuknuti lovu kad mu treba!!!  :Mad:

----------


## thaia28

baš je odličan tekst, posebno ovaj dio

_Drže se slova zakona i kada treba prezervativima spašavati živote u Africi, pa budući život smatraju vrednijim od sadašnjega, nerođene poštuju više no rođene, apstraktni zakon pretpostavljaju konkretnome živom biću i zapravo im do čovjeka nije stalo._ 

ma odlično!

----------


## Natalina

Odličan je ovaj Ferić, ovim je jako dobro rekao kog oni štite!?   :Evil or Very Mad:  ...nažalost samo sebe isvoje interese!




> HDZ je ovim zakonom izabrao najbolji način da zaštiti djecu: sprečavaju ih da se rode, a kao što znamo, nerođenima se ne može dogoditi nikakvo zlo.





> Oni su čista budućnost koja se, eto, nije dogodila.


U biti ovim zakonom oni oduzimaju prvao nerođenoj djeci da se rode!

----------


## ina33

> ono sto me najvise sokiralo je intervju s dr.Simunicem koji kaze da mu je "zao sto zakon prosli tjedan nije izglasan" i da "cestita ministru dr.Milinovicu koji unatoc zamjerkama ima cvrstu volju da donese ovaj zakon" :shock:  :shock: :shock:
> skenirat cu vam clanak


Ovo mi stvarno nije jasno jer je Šimunić nedavno davao izjave kako je prijedlog loš, to je neka zabuna?

----------


## ksena28

> zato se Feric iskupio za nacional
> 
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62382/...z-protiv-djece


meni se stvarno učinilo da sam ga vidjela na Trgu u subotu i da je i on puhao balone  :? no, ja ipak imam dioptriju  8)

----------


## Boki318

Sad sam se stvarno najjezila na zadju recenicu iz tog clanka




> A onima koji se svim srcem zalažu za umjetnu oplodnju može se zamjeriti samo jedno: to što misle da se na ovakav svijet, u kojemu je HDZ većinska stranka, a Katolička crkva vodeći moralni i duhovni autoritet, uopće isplati donositi novi život.



Stvarno je zalosno ovakvo stanje!

----------


## Natalina

Dr. Šimunić u ovom članku....
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/48937/...-kontracepcije

... i sam kaže:



> U HDZ-u sam još uvijek, ali bez ikakve funkcije. Bez obzira na to plaćam li članarinu ili ne, moja sklonost i pripadnost su na toj strani.


i u istom tekstu na pitanje o MPO kaže da ga sudjelovanje u stvaranju života oduševljava, ali na kraju i navodi:



> Ne preporučuje Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija bez razloga rađanje između 21. i 25. godine. Danas žene imaju puno više ambicija koje moraju ostvariti prije trudnoće....zato bi trebalo biti više senzibiliteta za žene i poticanje na ranije rađanje


Ne govori on ništa loše, ali ono što htjedoh reći, da bez obzira što je on MPO stručnjak i bavi se time ne mora značiti i da on iz nekog osobnog stajališta i uvjerenja ne podržava ovaj prijedlog zakona kakav je ili barem njegov dio.  Ako to nisu stajališta i uvjerenja onda su tu uvijek interesi...privatnik na strani HDZ-a, više prostora za sve....najpametnije je u ovoj situaciji reći da tako je i raditi po svom jer i onako čovjek zna da je to nažalost već gotova stvar...pa zašto si dodatno komplicirati život...on bez posla neće ostati!

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/k...-oplodnji.html

 :D

----------


## Natalina

Nažalost u svemu tome mi smo jedini koji ispaštamo.
Doktori znaju da to nije dobro za nas ni za njih jer umjesto da napreduju, oni nazaduju, ali vjerojatno je i njima više dosta da ih se na sam spomen „umjetne oplodnje“ uvijek proziva na neke malverzacije s js i povezuje s aferom Kurjak. 
I sama bi na njihovom mjestu rekla; Dajte nam više zakon i proceduru po kojoj da radimo i pustite nas da radimo. 
Doktori će se prilagoditi tome, a što će im drugo preostati; smije se oploditi samo 3 jajne stanice, ok oplodit ćemo 3; nema zamrzavanja, nema; nema vjenčanog lista, nema mpo…imat će manje postupaka, manje posla oko samih postupka….konačno u skladu s malim plaćama.
…. jedino mi smo ti kojima će naposljetku ostati prazne ruke i bol…

----------


## gričanka

> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/kuz-protiv-predlozenog-zakona-o-medicinskoj-oplodnji.html
> 
>  :D


Kratko, jasno, .... i dobro napisano!!!

----------


## Balbina

Još jedan članak na dnevnik.hr

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...nji-vijek.html

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Dr. Šimunić u ovom članku....
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/48937/...-kontracepcije
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ne preporučuje Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija bez razloga rađanje između 21. i 25. godine. Danas žene imaju puno više ambicija koje moraju ostvariti prije trudnoće....zato bi trebalo biti više senzibiliteta za žene i poticanje na ranije rađanje
> ...


Pa ako će se u njegovom savršenom svijetu školovati samo muškarci, i ako su samo muškom rodu dozvoljene ambicije... meni je to loše, loše, loše  :/ 
Kakav senzibilitet, kakvo poticanje na ranije rađanje, o čemu on priča, u kojoj je on godini, 2009? I što sad, hoće li uvesti neki kraći program obrazovanja za žene, tako da stignemo rađat u ranim 20-tima. 
Možda će HDZ zabranit školovanje ženama (još jedna povijesna odluka gđe. Kosor)   :Rolling Eyes:  

Draga moja, on govori loše da lošije ne može, sram ga bilo   :Mad:

----------


## aenea

> Natalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Dr. Šimunić u ovom članku....
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/48937/...-kontracepcije
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap. I smjet ćemo hodati 5 metara iza naših muževa koje će nam očevi odabrati.

----------


## ksena28

NISMO JEDINI 
http://www.libela.org/kolumne/742-ka...ljska-kaze-ne/

I Poljaci su s nama

----------


## klara

Ne znam je li ovo prava tema za link na karikaturu?
http://www.niktitanik.com/?p=2699

----------


## aenea

Zaustavite zemlju, silazim!  :Teletubbies:

----------


## aenea

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato se Feric iskupio za nacional
> 
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62382/...z-protiv-djece
> 
> 
> meni se stvarno učinilo da sam ga vidjela na Trgu u subotu i da je i on puhao balone  :? no, ja ipak imam dioptriju  8)


Ne znam, ali za tekst: Gospodine Feriću, pregenijalno!  :Naklon:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Ja se ne bih složila s ovih par postova gore o prof. Š.
Nije on kriv ako je rekao ono što je činjenica:
Žene su najplodnije u dvadesetim godinama. Kasnije plodnost opada.
Rekao je da treba više senzibiliteta za žene.
Znači da mene budući šef ne pita: kad ću, šta ću. Da me dočeka radno mjesto kad se vratim s porodiljnog. Da imam vrtić za upisati dijete. Da imam socijalna prava...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Ja se ne bih složila s ovih par postova gore o prof. Š.
> Nije on kriv ako je rekao ono što je činjenica:
> Žene su najplodnije u dvadesetim godinama. Kasnije plodnost opada.
> Rekao je da treba više senzibiliteta za žene.
> Znači da mene budući šef ne pita: kad ću, šta ću. Da me dočeka radno mjesto kad se vratim s porodiljnog. Da imam vrtić za upisati dijete. Da imam socijalna prava...


Meni se uopće ne sviđa ovo aludiranje na previše ambicija. I kakav senzibilitet on zamišlja - zapošljavanje žena odmah nakon ekspresnog studija tako da stignu rađat. Opet diskriminacija, prema muškarcima.

Primjer. Imam 33 godine, studij sam završila u roku, zaposlila sam se u struci niti pola godine nakon diplome, udala godinu kasnije za dugogodišnju ljubav... sve po planu, sve u roku. Jedino nismo planirali endometriozu i asthenozoospermiu   :Sad:   Ali opet, imali smo sreće pa danas čekamo drugo dijete, i ako i dalje budemo ove sreće bit će ih još. A školovanje - još nisam gotova, imam još doktorirati. I kako se ja uklapam u svijet dr. Šimunića? Ambiciozna kučka ili bad luck?

A ovo što ti pišeš je zakonska i moralna obaveza poslodavca (radno mjesto), lokalne zajednice (vrtić), države (socijalna prava)... zar ne?

----------


## pčelica2009

pa ne mogu vjerovati kako stalno se traže nekakve aluzije ili pogrešno tumačenje :? Pa čovjek je rekao istinu-daj malo pogledajte statistike-logično je da plodnost žene opada sa 35 na dalje.Najplodnija je u tom periodu kada je on to napisao-i nije nikakvu laž izjavio.I ja sam se udala sa 28.Sada to sa mpo već polako ide nizlaznom putanjom.Godine čine svoje,pomirite se s tim.Nije čovjek rekao:Tko vam je kriv što se niste udale sa 20,već je stručno rekao o plodnosti-i to je ok.Nemoramo se odmah naći prozvane u tome.

----------


## TeddyBearz

Pa Šimuniću super paše novi zakon - krio ionako ne smije koristiti u privatnoj klinici, pa ga to ne dira, a uzimanje samo 3 jajne stanice znači da će žene plaćati više postupaka njegovoj klinici. :/

----------


## aenea

> ja otišla vidjeti na online izdanje i našla ovo http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62216/...jka-a-tko-nije  :/ 
> 
> mislim stvarno...krajnje deplasirano...poligon za filozofiranje


Ma kakvo filozofiranje..
" ...mogu umiriti Milanku Opačić. Reći će vlada "da" i djetetu na kraju. I smrti, čim SDP i HSLS zatraže ozakonjenje eutanazije..."
Gospodine Beck, sram Vas može biti. Usporediti medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju sa eutanazijom?

----------


## visibaba

> Pa čovjek je rekao istinu-daj malo pogledajte statistike-logično je da plodnost žene opada sa 35 na dalje.Najplodnija je u tom periodu kada je on to napisao-i nije nikakvu laž izjavio.


ako mislis na ovaj clanak sto je Natalina linkala, on ne spominje 35, nego 25 godina.

----------


## taca70

Pa nije otkrio Ameriku s izjavom da plodnost opada s godinama ali bas bi se zbog toga trebao jos vise zauzeti protiv donosenja ovakvog zakona.

----------


## pčelica2009

ma dajte cure ja sam osobno iz njegovih usta čula njegovo mišljenje o zakonu i ne bi ga i sdp-ovci branili.I nemojmo nagađati već govorimo provjereno.

----------


## Zara01

> Ja se ne bih složila s ovih par postova gore o prof. Š.
> Nije on kriv ako je rekao ono što je činjenica:
> Žene su najplodnije u dvadesetim godinama. Kasnije plodnost opada.
> Rekao je da treba više senzibiliteta za žene.



a meni je vec na usi izlazi prica o zeninim godinama kao o kljucnom razlogu za ivf.
ako se ne varam za neplodnost:
30% je "problem" zena
30% je "problem" muskarac 
30% su ili oboje ili idiopatska neplodnost.

cemu vodeci mpo doktor stalno spominje zenske godine??? crkva samo tako nesto i ceka, pa smo ili promiskuitetne ili karijeristice. krasna etiketa.

meni je to izuzetno netakticno i neoprezno, da ne kazem nesto gore, jer stalno se spominje samo 30% razloga za neplodnost, a o ostalom se vise manje suti   :Mad:

----------


## Zara01

> Pa Šimuniću super paše novi zakon - krio ionako ne smije koristiti u privatnoj klinici, pa ga to ne dira, a uzimanje samo 3 jajne stanice znači da će žene plaćati više postupaka njegovoj klinici. :/



tako nekako ispada, nazalost.

iako mislim da nije bas takav negativac, ali previse je mlak, a milinovica nije demantirao za onaj "gaf" u saboru  :/  barem ja to nisam tako iscitala u onoj izjavi u slobodnoj dalmaciji.

----------


## Robert

Objavljeno u Nacionalu br. 713, 2009-07-14

Autor:Zoran Ferić

Otpusno pismo
Crkva i HDZ protiv djece

Željenu djecu nitko neće ostaviti u Caritasovu domu da ih tamo siluju domari, neće ih prepustiti državnoj skrbi pa da država troši svoj teško stečeni novac na zemlji na tuđu kopilad, a mogla bi na Mercedese i Audije. Uostalom, za odgoj tri takva djeteta može se kupiti barem BMW-ov terenac



Zoran Ferić
Bog je htio da čovjek otkrije umjetnu oplodnju. To je valjda jasno. Jer, ništa se važno za čovjeka na ovome svijetu ne događa bez volje onoga koji ga je stvorio. A sada namjesnici Božji na Zemlji i sam Sveti otac u ime Boga ne dozvoljavaju ono što je sam Bog već dozvolio. Time i papa nekako postaje papskiji od Pape, a oni koji na ovome svijetu tumače volju Božju zalažu se za tobožnje Božje i moralne zakone više i od Boga samoga. Uostalom, Bog je i vlastitoga sina stvorio nekom vrstom potpomognute oplodnje, ne koristeći se doduše timom ginekologa iz bolnice na Svetome Duhu (tu je ipak nešto jajnih stanica pokradeno), nego je na čitavu stvar nagovorio pravog Svetog Duha, koji je u njegovoj visokoj prinadležnosti kao njegova vlastita trećina. I tako je Djevica Marija ostala virgo intacta i nakon što je začela. I to je jasno.

Jedino nije jasna ona priča o Mariji kao „vazda djevici" budući da je žena rodila u štalici u Betlehemu. Sve se o tom događaju već zna, a rodila je zdravoga dječaka, reklo bi se prirodnim putom, pa je, prema tome, jedina djevica koja je deflorirana iznutra, u štalici, s ovčicama, zvijezdom repaticom i tri kralja. Ali ma kakva se sve scenografija tu dogodila, Marija je, ako je rodila, ipak deflorirana i to od strane ploda koji je postao po Duhu Svetomu, a rodio se kao čovjek. Prema tome, Blažena Djevica je, bez namjere da se rugam vjeri i svetinjama vjere, nego samo prostodušno zaključujem, Djevica je dakle prva žena koja je deflorirana iznutra i jedna od stvarno rijetkih koju je deflorirao vlastiti sin. A sve skupa je bilo, kako se kaže, potpomognuto - i to bi dobro trebali znati i na Kaptolu i u HDZ-u. No, na tim visokim mjestima, sveta braća i zastupnici vladajuće partije uporno se prave kao da ne znaju tu činjenicu i kao da čitava ta priča o znanosti kao produženoj ruci Božjoj ne može taknuti njihove činovničke duše, jer se oni strogo drže slova zakona. Drže se slova zakona i kada treba prezervativima spašavati živote u Africi, pa budući život smatraju vrednijim od sadašnjega, nerođene poštuju više no rođene, apstraktni zakon pretpostavljaju konkretnome živom biću i zapravo im do čovjeka nije stalo. Glasno i retorički uvjerljivo zalažu se za rast nataliteta u ovoj zemlji, a na perfidan način, pomoću svojih satelita u partiji koja već dvadeset godina ovisi o njihovoj političkoj agitaciji, čine sve da željne djece među nama bude zapravo sve manje. 

Jer, djeca rođena potpomognutom oplodnjom su jako željena djeca, njih nitko neće ostaviti u Caritasovu domu da ih tamo siluju domari, neće ih prepustiti državnoj skrbi pa da država troši svoj teško stečeni novac na zemlji na tuđu kopilad, a mogla bi na Mercedese i Audije. Uostalom, za odgoj tri takva djeteta može se kupiti barem BMW-ov terenac. Takvu djecu po svoj prilici neće ni zlostavljati, ni tući, ni tjerati na dječji rad i prostituciju. Napominjem, takva su djeca željena. I sada se tu događa zanimljiv paradoks. U HDZ-ovu prijedlogu Zakona o oplodnji ne dozvoljava se ljudskim bićima koja nisu u braku koristiti medicinske usluge za stvaranje novoga života pod izlikom da se time štite nerođena djeca. Nerođena djeca trebala bi imati obitelj koja se brine za njih, trebala bi imati roditelje koji ih vole i preuzimaju odgovornost za njihov odgoj i uzdržavanje.

HDZ i njegovi crkveni poglavari valjda smatraju da djeca, ako nemaju oba roditelja, ili ako ti roditelji nisu muško i žensko, nego, recimo, žensko i žensko, da ta djeca neće biti voljena i da će im biti prouzročene nenadoknadive psihičke patnje ili će čak pasti na državnu skrb. Ne znam jesu li rađena statistička istraživanja o tome, ali zdrav razum nam kaže da po domovima za napuštenu djecu ima najmanje onih koji su začeti potpomognutom oplodnjom i da se takvom djecom najmanje bave centri za socijalnu skrb i druge društvene institucije. Takva djeca od svojih roditelja, neovisno o tome jesu li u braku ili nisu, jesu li samohrani ili nisu, dobivaju možda i više ljubavi i pažnje, nego druga djeca. Jer, kad se žena odluči na taj dugotrajan, skup i bolan postupak, to je potvrda barem jednoga: snažne želje za imanjem djeteta. Isto tako, to je nerijetko plod dobro promišljene odluke u kojoj su, najčešće, sagledane i sve najvažnije komponente roditeljstva: od želje i ljubavi do materijalnih aspekata.

Prema tome, izgleda nam da HDZ i oni koji ga u tome podržavaju, ovim zakonom štite djecu od najboljih roditelja, samo zato što to ne odgovara činovnicima iz Katoličke crkve. Uostalom, ako želimo biti cinični, HDZ je ovim zakonom izabrao najbolji način da zaštiti djecu: sprečavaju ih da se rode, a kao što znamo, nerođenima se ne može dogoditi nikakvo zlo. Nerođene ne siluju po domovima, nerođene ne prostituiraju, ne tuku, ne tjeraju na prošnju, nerođene ne sakate niti ih prodaju za organe, nerođene ne maltretiraju čak ni strogi učitelji ni zločesti susjedi, nerođeni jedni nad drugima ne vrše nasilje, oni su slobodni od svega kao što su slobodni mrtvi. Čak i slobodniji, jer mrtvi polažu svoje račune Bogu, a nerođeni, budući da nisu živjeli, nemaju takvih računa, njima se smrt dogodila prije smrti i kao takvi uživaju potpunu slobodu u bilo kojoj vjeri ili sistemu. Oni su čista budućnost koja se, eto, nije dogodila.

U svemu tome malo je nelogično što se Katolička crkva s toliko pažnje brine o nerođenima, čak toliko da štiti nerođene braneći kontracepciju i kad spašava živote, a ne želi uzeti u zaštitu one koji se nisu rodili zbog restriktivnih zakona što ih je po Europi sama posijala. Jer, Zakon o oplodnji nije restriktivan, protuustavan i diskriminatoran samo zato da se djelomično uklopi u etičke okvire koje diktira Kaptol, on je napravljen tako da u krajnjoj liniji obeshrabri i oteža svaku umjetnu oplodnju, taj je zakon u tom smislu krajnje perfidan: izgleda kao kompromis između katoličke i liberalne opcije, a zapravo je skup odredbi za ometanje oplodnje u cjelini. I zato bi se trebalo suprotstaviti takvome zakonu i liberalizirati pravo na reprodukciju. A onima koji se svim srcem zalažu za umjetnu oplodnju može se zamjeriti samo jedno: to što misle da se na ovakav svijet, u kojemu je HDZ većinska stranka, a Katolička crkva vodeći moralni i duhovni autoritet, uopće isplati donositi novi život.

http://www.facebook.com/ext/share.ph...=_92In&u=ko4Hn

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Zara... kad me već citiraš bilo bi dobro i da pročitaš šta pišem. Nisam nigdje rekla da su ženine godine ključan razlog za ivf. Niti je on to rekao. Samo da žene lakše zatrudne ako su mlađe. Ključna je riječ *lakše*. Ako žena ima neprohodne jajovode ili endometriozu ni da krene s  18 joj nije put lak i jednostavan

----------


## aenea

> danasnji Nacional preko cijele naslovnice ima temu novog zakona o MPO, te clanak koji nazalost nije cijeli dostupan na webu.
> pokusali su ilustrativno prikazati postupak IVF, te ukazati na nedostatke oplodnje samo 3 js i smrzavanja js umjesto embrija.
> ono sto me najvise sokiralo je intervju s dr.Simunicem koji kaze da mu je "zao sto zakon prosli tjedan nije izglasan" i da "cestita ministru dr.Milinovicu koji unatoc zamjerkama ima cvrstu volju da donese ovaj zakon" :shock:  :shock: :shock:
> skenirat cu vam clanak


cit. sa linka:
"Kao predsjednik Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju moram reći da mi je žao što zakon nije donesen. Iako smatram da su tom zakonu potrebne neke korekcije, za nas kao struku bolje je imati ikakav zakon nego nikakav. Jer dosad smo bili u svojevrsnom vakuumu, budući da je stari zakon iz 1978. obrađivao samo doniranje sjemena. Iako ja čvrsto vjerujem i očekujem da će se prije ili poslije korigirati određene stavke koje se pokažu prerestriktivnima ili ishitrenima. Dugi niz godina bio sam u povjerenstvima koja su sastavljala ovaj zakon, osim u zadnjem, i znam koliko je to tvrd orah. Svi prijašnji ministri i vlade odustajali su od konačnog rješenja ovog zakona iz ovih ili onih razloga koji mogu biti jasni ili ne, ali činjenica je da Hrvatska nije bila ni blizu donošenja novog zakona. U tom pogledu svakako čestitam ministru, dr. Milinoviću, koji je relativno brzo, unatoč zamjerkama koje su već dobro poznate, ipak taj zakon stavio u raspravu i što ima čvrstu volju da ga i donese. Jasno je da je taj zakon Stvaran pod različitim utjecajima, a struka je samo ponekad konzultirana, što je pokazala i prošlotjedna žučna saborska rasprava."  




> Eto..upravo o tome sam i govorila. Ako naši liječnici ne mogu, ne smiju, ne znaju reći nešto smisleno, radije neka šute. Mislim da će nam ta Šimunićeva izjava donijeti jako puno štete. Ma briga njega..Fuj.


Nisam bila u pravu. Pri komentiranju nisam još pročitala tekst (nisam mogla otvoriti linkove) i komentirala sam temeljem izvučenog iz konteksta. Ne mislim da će nam donijeti puno štete. Ali definitivno nam neće koristiti. Općenito pokušava nit smrdit nit mirisat, odnosno podići i predlagatelju zakona i onima koji mu se protive. Bezveze. A ovo sa bolje ikakav zakon nego nikakav pa ćemo ga kasnije korigirat, već unaprijed svjesni da u najboljem slučaju prepun rupa, nedorečenosti, nelogičnosti i štetnosti, je po meni u najmanju ruku neozbiljno. Jadna je država koja na taj način donosi zakone.

----------


## aenea

Malo sam se već pogubila od silnog iščitavanja i ostalog..Gdje se mogu naći ostale izjave o kojima govorite? U ovim linkovima sa Nacionala ja to ne vidim. Fala  :Grin:

----------


## Zara01

> Zara... kad me već citiraš bilo bi dobro i da pročitaš šta pišem. Nisam nigdje rekla da su ženine godine ključan razlog za ivf. Niti je on to rekao. Samo da žene lakše zatrudne ako su mlađe. Ključna je riječ *lakše*. Ako žena ima neprohodne jajovode ili endometriozu ni da krene s  18 joj nije put lak i jednostavan



ovo nije bilo upuceno tebi vec simunicevom komentaru. 
tebe sam citirala jer si rekla da se ne slazes sa kritiziranjem simunica, pa eto ja se ne slazem sa tobom da ga ne treba kritizirati.
jesam zakomplicirala   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Samo da žene lakše zatrudne ako su mlađe. Ključna je riječ *lakše*.


Točno. Ali to nikako nije podatak koji je potrebno naglašavati. Uostalom, upravo iz tog podatka kreću mnoge predrasude o MPO pa ga je on, valjda upućen u tematiku, mogao i prešutjeti, a naglasak staviti na neke druge, također važne, činjenice koje mogu utjecati na plodnost.

----------


## Shanti

Ne znam je li netko već stavio ovaj link...  :Smile:  http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nas-n...ji-clanak-4084

----------


## Aurora*

> Ne znam je li netko već stavio ovaj link...  http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/nas-n...ji-clanak-4084


Ajme, kako su ovo prekrasna djeca!   :Zaljubljen:  

Istina je da jedna slika govori vise od tisucu rijeci i ako ovo ne smeksa srca kamena, onda ne znam sta ce.

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Istina je da jedna slika govori vise od tisucu rijeci i ako ovo ne smeksa srca kamena, onda ne znam sta ce.


Prijevremeni izbori?   :Grin:  

A dječica su   :Zaljubljen:   preprepreslatka...

----------


## visibaba

> Nisam bila u pravu. Pri komentiranju nisam još pročitala tekst (nisam mogla otvoriti linkove) i komentirala sam temeljem izvučenog iz konteksta. Ne mislim da će nam donijeti puno štete. Ali definitivno nam neće koristiti. Općenito pokušava nit smrdit nit mirisat, odnosno podići i predlagatelju zakona i onima koji mu se protive. Bezveze. A ovo sa bolje ikakav zakon nego nikakav pa ćemo ga kasnije korigirat, već unaprijed svjesni da u najboljem slučaju prepun rupa, nedorečenosti, nelogičnosti i štetnosti, je po meni u najmanju ruku neozbiljno. Jadna je država koja na taj način donosi zakone.


sorry, znam da sam izvukla iz konteksta, ali sam bila toliko shokirana da sam morala nesto napisati, a odmah sam i dodala da cu stavit cijeli clanak, kao sto ubrzo i jesam.




> ma dajte cure ja sam osobno iz njegovih usta čula njegovo mišljenje o zakonu i ne bi ga i sdp-ovci branili.I nemojmo nagađati već govorimo provjereno.


nadam se da je tako, stvarno se nadam.
al ako ne smije/ne moze reci ono sto stvarno misli, onda bi bilo bolje, kao sto je vec netko rekao, da uopce nista ne govori :/

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nisam bila u pravu. Pri komentiranju nisam još pročitala tekst (nisam mogla otvoriti linkove) i komentirala sam temeljem izvučenog iz konteksta. Ne mislim da će nam donijeti puno štete. Ali definitivno nam neće koristiti. Općenito pokušava nit smrdit nit mirisat, odnosno podići i predlagatelju zakona i onima koji mu se protive. Bezveze. A ovo sa bolje ikakav zakon nego nikakav pa ćemo ga kasnije korigirat, već unaprijed svjesni da u najboljem slučaju prepun rupa, nedorečenosti, nelogičnosti i štetnosti, je po meni u najmanju ruku neozbiljno. Jadna je država koja na taj način donosi zakone.
> 
> 
> sorry, znam da sam izvukla iz konteksta, ali sam bila toliko shokirana da sam morala nesto napisati, a odmah sam i dodala da cu stavit cijeli clanak, kao sto ubrzo i jesam.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sve pet. Samo i same moramo biti oprezne u tome što govorimo da ne izgubimo kredibilitet. Ja sam naučila nešto iz ovog  :Kiss:

----------


## Vali

> pujica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zato se Feric iskupio za nacional
> 
> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62382/...z-protiv-djece
> 
> 
> meni se stvarno učinilo da sam ga vidjela na Trgu u subotu i da je i on puhao balone  :? no, ja ipak imam dioptriju  8)


Bio je. Nisam bila u subotu, ali sam ga vidjela na fotkama.   :Heart:  

Šimunić me ni najmanje nije iznenadio.   :Mad:

----------


## aenea

> ksena28 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  pujica prvotno napisa
> ...


Jel ima netko i Ferićev direktan mejl? Ja bi i njemu zahvalila na tome što je bio na Trgu i napisao onaj izvrstan članak  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> cit. sa linka:
> "Kao predsjednik Hrvatskog društva za humanu reprodukciju moram reći da mi je žao što zakon nije donesen. Iako smatram da su tom zakonu potrebne neke korekcije, za nas kao struku bolje je imati ikakav zakon nego nikakav.


 :/.

----------


## ina33

Da, da se referiram na izjavu u Nacionalu, i opet je meni čudan taj fokus koji svi imaju - žene će napraviti sve, žene lete čarter letovima vamo-tamo. Vjerojatno je to u fokusu jer na ženi je koncentrirana većina postupka, žena je ta koju ginić primarno gleda. Ali, nije poanta u tome - žene, rađajte ranije, nemajte ambicija i sl, tj. cijelo društvo as is, ne samo kod nas, ide ka hektici, k sve težem balansu između privatnog i poslovnog, sve manjem vremenu za obitelj, a rješenje nije povratak žena na štednjake, a da su muškarci tu kao sateliti koji se obitelji kratko dotikavaju kad dođu na večeru, nego općenito više family-friendly pristup cijelog društva i više child-friendly pristup cijelog društva, ali ne fokusirano (samo) na majku - ono što je započeto u Njem. kao obavezni rodiljni i za tatu, da se ne preokreće očima kao luzera kad netko kaže - ne mogu to i to (bio muškarac ili žena) imam obitelj. Nešto je o tome pisala forumašica mama courage i slažem se u tome nekako najviše s njenom vizurom...

----------


## ina33

A za sve to opet treba dostatno novaca i skrbi od strane države, a ne kontinuirani osjećaj borbe za opstanak... u svakom pogledu.

----------


## Natalina

Nek kaže ko što hoće o dr. Šimuniću, ali mene osobno ljute neke njegove izjave:
http://www.vecernji.hr/lifestyle/mil...tvo-clanak-587




> – Odgađanje rađanja u sve kasniju dob uzrok je ne samo pada nataliteta nego i neplodnosti parova. S godinama života dolazi do oštećenja reprodukcijskog sustava, a u žena se broj jajnih stanica smanjuje. Žena u Hrvatskoj prvo dijete rađa u prosjeku sa 28,5 godina, čak 30 posto ih rađa u 32., a posljednje desetljeće sve je više žena koje se na prvo dijete odlučuju tek nakon 35., kada i začeće prirodnim putem postaje teže. U toj su dobi jajne stanice već poprilično probrane i potrošene – objašnjava prof. dr. Velimir Šimunić, voditelj Centra za humanu reprodukciju u bolnici u Petrovoj


Ok, kaže on poslije "Predloženi zakon ne samo što je velikim dijelom konzervativan nego je i restriktivan " ...u svezi zamrzavanja, dakle tu je na našoj je strani, ali da je odgađanje rađanja uzrok neplodnosti i to je jedini razlog neplodnosti koji navodi...e, to me ljuti!    :Evil or Very Mad:  
Po tome ispada da su samo žene neplodne...i to najčešće jer su se kasno sjetile rađati...
Po meni je jedno činjenica da plodnost žene s godinama opada - što stoji, a drugo su pak uzroci neplodnosti! 
I uvijek se samo govori kako su žene neplodne, jer one su te koje ne-zanose, koje ne-rađaju, a muška neplodnosti se gotovo nigdje ni ne spominje!

----------


## Natalina

ina33, izgleda da u isto vrijeme razmišljamo o istom!  :Grin:  

Upravo to! Meni je u cijeloj toj priči prevelik naglasak na žene i samo žene i "njihov" problem neplodnosti!

----------


## pčelica2009

svakim novim postupkom,i drillingom jajnika,oni se troše.I kako smo starije,tako su nam jajne stanice lošije-ja se osvjedočila sama sa sobom jer se već 8.god. borim sa ovim.Sorry na usporedbi,ali i kokoš nesilica kad se nanese jaja,nakon jednog vremena joj opada nesivost i ide u prodaju.Nadam se da ja neću završiti na platzu  :Laughing:  ali eto usporedbe radi.A šta bi Šimunić -morao valjda vikati:Ja to nisam rekao,Milinović laže,izvukli su iz kontekta.Stavite ruku na srce pa kažite da je jednim dijelom zakon dobar samo što ga treba izmjeniti amandmanima(izvanbračna zajednica i smrzlići,a što se tiče donacija-ja bih izmjenila samo neriješenost oko imovinskog dijela)-kad bi se to izmjenilo-zakon bi bio najbolji u Europi.I nemojte sada i mene izvlačiti iz konteksta-ne slažem se sa zakonom-treba ga dopuniti amandmanima-mislim da je na to i Šimunić mislio

----------


## seni

> ina33, izgleda da u isto vrijeme razmišljamo o istom!  
> 
> Upravo to! Meni je u cijeloj toj priči prevelik naglasak na žene i samo žene i "njihov" problem neplodnosti!


pa naglasite to cure! ako se ne varam 30 % je muska neplodnost.

----------


## ina33

> Natalina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ina33, izgleda da u isto vrijeme razmišljamo o istom!  
> 
> Upravo to! Meni je u cijeloj toj priči prevelik naglasak na žene i samo žene i "njihov" problem neplodnosti!
> 
> 
> pa naglasite to cure! ako se ne varam 30 % je muska neplodnost.


Je. I bez obzira na te "tehnikalije", u emotivnoj priči tj. želji za djetetom je najčešće par, di sam god išla uglavnom su išli po dvoje - na VV-u, Mariboru, jedino je žena ta koja uglavnom ulazi u ordinaciju, priča o tome i sl.

----------


## pčelica2009

Na IVF moraju ući obadvoje-i pri uzv,i kod biologa,sve u paru.

----------


## anamar

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,15,,169557.jl

odlično, za anketu među poznatima!

----------


## anamar

> Ovim mučenjem žena, kada govorim o zamrzavanju zametaka, dokazujemo da smo najbalkanskiji dio Balkana. Proganjamo djecu, ženu, starce i homoseksualce kao Hitler.


a Mani Gotovac je zakon!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> odlično napisano ivarice
> 
> 
> i ja se slazem, ali autorica mi je zasad nepoznata


Ha, ha ja tek sad vidim da to nije tvoj tekst, mislila kako si kopirala tekst koji ces uputiti dalje ali moja greska

----------


## laky

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zasto...ra-clanak-4263 

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/i-pre...on-clanak-4264

----------


## laky

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...ju-clanak-4265

----------


## sandra-zvrk

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

----------


## aenea

> http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/page/2009/07/16/0030006.html?pos=n2


Evo, i gospodin šeks napokon ima mišljenje. Doduše, upitne smislenosti, ali ga ima.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Natalina

trenutni rezultati ankete na vecernji.hr(http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/minis...ju-clanak-4265) na pitanje Smatrate li etičnim postupak ministra Bajsa:
DA 54,83%
NE 45,17 %
Pitam se samo tko to glasa!? Ljudi koji ni ne znaju značenje riječi etika!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## gričanka

Pa naravno da su rezultati ankete o etičnosti Bajsovog postupka takvi kakvi jesu, jer se pošten čovjek zdrave svijesti i savjesti uopće ne javlja na to suvišno pitanje ankete!! Pazi obrazloženje: "Zašto bih glasao protiv Zakona koji nije iz mog resora?" Majko mila!!!!  :Mad:   Bahato i bezobrazno!!!
*Aenea* mislim da, nažalost nisi u pravu: Šeks će glasati protiv Zakona iako nema stav unatoč tome što je izabran da bi ga imao!! Mene najviše smeta njegov gard stila: "nemam stav i nemožete me prisiliti da ga imam, što mi možete?" Što reći za ljude koji ne žele uopće ni razmisliti o problemu, a kamoli se izjasniti i zauzeti se za svoje opredjeljenje!!!
F..k it!!!

----------


## aenea

Hm..šeks će glasati protiv Zakona? hm.. :/ a za njegovo mišljenje sam rekla da je upitne smislenosti, a ne ispravnosti  :Wink:

----------


## gričanka

> Hm..šeks će glasati protiv Zakona? hm.. :/ a za njegovo mišljenje sam rekla da je upitne smislenosti, a ne ispravnosti


*MEA CULPA* , Ispravak netočnog navoda u tom mom postu, umjesto "protiv Zakona" trebalo je pisati "za Zakon"!!!
Neznam kako mi se potkrala ovakva greška!!! Zapravo, već 2 tjedna živim u skladu sa sintagmom "protiv Zakona" pa eto, nije za čuditi se....
 :Bye:

----------


## Aurora*

Citiram s druge teme (_GLASOVANJE u saboru_) post koji po moje vise pripada ovdje




> Ja sam oduševljena koliko su se mediji uključili i popratili sav ovaj trud oko rušenja zakona.


potpisujem ga i dodajem:

Jucer u Novom listu clanak _Hrvatska ne zeli da je vracaju u "srednji vijek"_, danas takodjer jedan clanak _Kosor uz pomoc zena HSS-a i HSLS-a odgadja Zakon_ te dva komentara, jedan u kolumni B. Mijica _Zazivanje Celicne Lady_ i drugi u kolumni S. Modric _Premijerka treba povuci zakon o oplodnji_.

Mediji su se stvarno digli na noge i kao sto taca70 rece




> Ovakvom razvoju dogadaja se nisam smjela ni u snu nadati.


Moj optimizam raste.   :Smile:

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...-oplodnji.html

----------


## ksena28

sad su se svi sjetili malo razmišljati o zakonu! dam se kladiti da mediji nisu počeli čeprkat po Bajsovim "metodama začeća" da bi u petak presudili bez da trepnu!   :Mad:

----------


## gričanka

Ja bih još skromno ukazala na činjenicu da smo uz Carmen i rode (ne mogu im se dovoljno nazahvaljivati) i same zaslužne za skretanje pozornosti medijske pažnje na cjelokupnu situaciju oko guranja i izglasavanja Zakona( mailovi, letak, balončići, prezentacija dječice dobivene MPOom,...) za koji su vladajući sigurno mislili da će proći na brzaka i u tišini. Veselim se što smo im zakomplicirali strategiju, a ova medijska posvećenost i meni ulijeva novu nadu. Ako se cijela "stvar" odgodi do jeseni imamo vremena za nove i sadržajnije aktivnosti, a sudeći po reakcijama ostalog dijela javnosti koja je u globalu prilično skeptična i neupućena u MPO vrijeme nam svakako treba!!! U ovom trenutku vrijeme je na našoj strani i vrlo sam optimistična glede sutra!!!  :Smile:    Usudim se nadati!!!

----------


## gričanka

> sad su se svi sjetili malo razmišljati o zakonu! dam se kladiti da mediji nisu počeli čeprkat po Bajsovim "metodama začeća" da bi u petak presudili bez da trepnu!


I meni se čini da je taj trenutak označio prekretnicu u cirkusu rasprave o Zakonu kojemu se unatoč delikatnoj i osjetljivoj temi (ipak je riječ o nastanku ljudskog života) posvetilo jedno čitanje i 3 sata razgovora dok se o zabrani pušenja, promilima alkohola, kamionima, izvještaju pučkog branitelja znalo polemizirati danima.   :Mad:

----------


## darci

a ovo  me je sad totalno iznenadilo. 

nakon dosadašnjih istupa HSS-a ovo je nešto sasvim drugačije

http://www.hss.hr/aktualno.php?aktua...a2295ff7fd8f57

----------


## ksena28

> Ja bih još skromno ukazala na činjenicu da smo uz Carmen i rode (ne mogu im se dovoljno nazahvaljivati) i same zaslužne za skretanje pozornosti medijske pažnje na cjelokupnu situaciju oko guranja i izglasavanja Zakona


istina! i hvala forumašici koje je Bajsa prokazala nama na forumu   :Wink:  *HVALA HVALA HVALA HVALA*

----------


## luna1

Pošalji
 IspišiKarlovac - Prijedlog novog zakona o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji je kontroverzan i konzervativan, te uskraćuje osnovna ustavna prava ljudima na liječenje i zaštitu zdravlja!
Čulo se na današnjoj pressici karlovačkog HNS-a, koji je najavio da će stranka u parlamentu predložiti amandmane.

'Ovim se zakonom znanost vraća u srednji vijek', kazao je predsjednik karlovačkog HNS-a Zlatko Grčić.

HNS će tražiti da se umjetna oplodnja omogući ženama bez obzira jesu li u braku ili izvanbračnoj zajednici, da se ukine pravo djeteta da s navršenih 18 godina ima uvid u to tko je bio donator genetskog materijala, te predlaže da se omogući oplodnja svih jajnih stanica koje se u jednom pokušaju izvade, a ne samo 3 kako predlaže zakon i da se omogući pohranjivanje preostalih jajnih stanica.

U slučaju donošenja zakona bez prihvaćanja amandmana, HNS najavljuje ustavnu tužbu za njegovo ukidanje.

Karlovčanke protiv 'tvrdog' Zakona o umjetnoj oplodnji
Novi zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji ne sviđa se ni Karlovčankama.

'Ako se traži da bude porast rođene djece, onda bi na tome trebalo raditi više, a ne manje; To je sramota', kažu.

Smatraju i da je nedopustivo da se umjetna oplodnja i prilika za majčinstvo uskraćuje ženama koje nisu u braku.

'To je ograničavanje ljudskih sloboda, brak ili ne brak - o tome danas stvarno ne bismo trebali razgovarati na taj način; Ako je žena sposobna i ima mogućnosti i želi na takav način ostvariti trudnoću, ja to podržavam', dodaju.

Osim toga, ističu, i ovaj zakon je nešto o čemu bi se trebalo raspravljati tek nakon što se uspostavi dobra prevencija bolesti koje dovode do neplodnosti.

U Hrvatskoj 100.000 žena pokušava začeti uz pomoć medicinski potpomognute oplodnje.


HVALA KARLOVAČKOM HNS -U NA POTPORI

----------


## gričanka

> Ja bih još skromno ukazala na činjenicu da smo uz Carmen i rode (ne mogu im se dovoljno nazahvaljivati) i same zaslužne za skretanje pozornosti medijske pažnje na cjelokupnu situaciju oko guranja i izglasavanja Zakona( mailovi, letak, balončići, prezentacija dječice dobivene MPOom,...*video uradak u Direktu*


Glupo mi je citirati samu sebe, ali moram se nadopuniti, jer sam htjela navesti i ovo boldano, a poslala post...
*Ksena*  :Wink:

----------


## tibica

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/i...i-/442041.aspx


Index, prije 10 min.

----------


## aenea

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/hss-p...ti-clanak-4466

"S druge strane, HSLS, drugi koalicijski partner HDZ-a, koji je dosad bio protiv spomenutog prijedloga, zakon će poduprijeti. Zastupnik Antun Korošec kaže da im je važno uklanjanje diskriminacije prema bračnom statusu kompromisnim amandmanom koji je u zadnji trenutak uputila Vlada, te da smatraju kako pitanje zamrzavanja zametaka treba ostaviti isključivo stručnjacima.."
Da, jer su nam stručnjaci i radili zakon!   :Rolling Eyes:  Ako je ovo istina, ovo je stvarno sramota..

----------


## sandra-zvrk

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-a-clanak-4466

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...dnja,169836.jl

----------


## Pinky

vidim da su desne snage zasjele na vecernjak i klikaju pokude na sve nase postove, pa vas molim da i vi zasjednete i date svoj glas i ostavite svoj komentar

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-a-clanak-4466

----------


## gričanka

> No, Milinović nije pristao, već je odlučno rekao da zakon neće povući iz procedure.
> 
> Kasnije, kad je zakon usvojen, on je dosta relaksirano novinarima rekao da je tim stavom zapravo ponudio Saboru svoj mandat na raspolaganje


Mislim, kako pluta mašta ovog neandertalca??????
Očito je bilo razgovora o ostavci u slučaju da HSS (gruba riječ) napusti sabor!!!

----------


## Kadauna

meni ne pada na pamet upuštati se u raspravu vrlo niskog nivoa na netu - recimo Več. Listu

----------


## sandra-zvrk

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

----------


## Nika

Sram bilo zastupnike zbog Zakona o potpomognutoj oplodnji

http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/s...-oplodnji.html

----------


## wewa

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/u...an/442064.aspx

----------


## apricot

wewo, kako ono u Bosni kažu:

Čega se pametan stidi, budala se ponosi!

----------


## Shanti

> vidim da su desne snage zasjele na vecernjak i klikaju pokude na sve nase postove, pa vas molim da i vi zasjednete i date svoj glas i ostavite svoj komentar
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-a-clanak-4466


Hajmo, cure!  :D

----------


## Pinky

> meni ne pada na pamet upuštati se u raspravu vrlo niskog nivoa na netu - recimo Več. Listu


e vidis, ja grodzovcima ne dam gusta.

----------


## wewa

> wewo, kako ono u Bosni kažu:
> 
> Čega se pametan stidi, budala se ponosi!


tamam tako!

----------


## Shanti

> Kadauna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> meni ne pada na pamet upuštati se u raspravu vrlo niskog nivoa na netu - recimo Več. Listu
> 
> 
> e vidis, ja grodzovcima ne dam gusta.


Ni ja  8)

----------


## Zara01

da li je netko slusao 101, vozila sam i mobitelirala   :Embarassed:   pa nisam sigurna da je simunic rekao da je dobro da smo dobili zakon?? bolje ikakav nego nikakav - u tom stilu...

jesam ja to dobro cula??


ajde recite da nisam   :Mad:

----------


## Shanti

> da li je netko slusao 101, vozila sam i mobitelirala    pa nisam sigurna da je simunic rekao da je dobro da smo dobili zakon?? bolje ikakav nego nikakav - u tom stilu...
> 
> jesam ja to dobro cula??
> 
> 
> ajde recite da nisam


Nažalost, jesi, dobro si čula...

----------


## ina33

> Zara01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li je netko slusao 101, vozila sam i mobitelirala    pa nisam sigurna da je simunic rekao da je dobro da smo dobili zakon?? bolje ikakav nego nikakav - u tom stilu...
> 
> jesam ja to dobro cula??
> 
> 
> ajde recite da nisam  
> ...



Ovo me beskrajno rastužuje!

----------


## Mukica

ja vam vec xy put kazem da je simunic dvolican
otprilike ko bajs
tu su negdje

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Zara01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li je netko slusao 101, vozila sam i mobitelirala    pa nisam sigurna da je simunic rekao da je dobro da smo dobili zakon?? bolje ikakav nego nikakav - u tom stilu...
> 
> jesam ja to dobro cula??
> 
> 
> ajde recite da nisam  
> ...


Pa je li se on namjerava i dalje baviti MPO? Bankrotirat će mu klinika, jadna mu pamet. Neka šuti ako nema ništa pametnoga za reći. Ajmeeeeeee

----------


## aenea

> Zara01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li je netko slusao 101, vozila sam i mobitelirala    pa nisam sigurna da je simunic rekao da je dobro da smo dobili zakon?? bolje ikakav nego nikakav - u tom stilu...
> 
> jesam ja to dobro cula??
> 
> 
> ajde recite da nisam  
> ...


TREBA BOJKOTIRAT ŠIMUNIĆA!!!! Ima privatnu kliniku i treba je zaobilaziti u širokom luku!!!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zara01

> Zara01 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da li je netko slusao 101, vozila sam i mobitelirala    pa nisam sigurna da je simunic rekao da je dobro da smo dobili zakon?? bolje ikakav nego nikakav - u tom stilu...
> 
> jesam ja to dobro cula??
> 
> 
> ajde recite da nisam  
> ...



 :shock: 

pa sto su njemu ponudili da bude sef povjerenstva koje odlucuje o podobnosti za ivf???

 :Evil or Very Mad:  x10000000

----------


## aenea

> Shanti prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zara01 prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## sandra111

Ma sve ih treba bojkotirati i ne dati im ni kune...

----------


## aenea

Sorry Zara na ubacivanju u tvoj post..luda sam. evo tu:
Lako moguće. I onda nećeš biti podoban u klinici preko hzzo-a, ali bi u njegovoj privatnoj mogao biti. NIŠTA me više ne bi čudilo. NIŠTA!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Zara01

> ja vam vec xy put kazem da je simunic dvolican
> otprilike ko bajs
> tu su negdje



ma znamo mi to muki...
ali tesko ti je pisati protiv doktora kod kojeg se momentalno lijeci neka od forumasica.
ja sam prije par dana 3 puta napisala pa pobrisala post protiv simunica jer mi nije bilo ok zbog cura koje mozda cekaju betu iz njegovog postupka...

ali  evo po jedan  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:  za svaku kunu koju sam ostavila u njegovoj privatnoj poliklinici!

*SRAMI SE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## ketty28

nemogu vjerovati da je jedan takav zakon prihvacen, i to sto je donesen od strane jednog cobana, i kretena kao sto su bajs i ostali koji ga podrzavaju...ljuta sam ko pas...sta nisu donijeli nekakav zakon u vezi majki koje napustaju svoju djecu ili pobacaja, a ne da nama koje ih zelimo imate ogranicavaju tu zelju i mogucnost sa kojekakvim glupostima kao sto su uvijeti da su partneri u braku....ja koja sam na cijeli postupak reagirala hiperstimulacijom, imala 29 js, unutarnje krvarenje nakon toga, ugrusak na plucima, cir na zelucu konstantnog povracanja, gubitak kilaze, skori dva tjedna na infuziji... i to je tek pocetak svega i da mi neki debil kaze da mi se jajne stanice nesmiju smrznuti, sta ce ih baciti?!!!!!! to se ne kosi sa crkvom?!! sram ih bilo sve!!!!!da se radi o kceri  takozvanog ministra zakon bi se mijenjao u sekundi, ili bi je mozda poslao dragim susjedima slovencima, ko zna mizda nam je to njihov ultimatum da se zaloze za nas za ulazak u europsku uniju!
kakav je to ginekolog koji radi protiv zena, koji nema suosjecanja? jel on vidio ijednu zenu koja je prosla kroz postupak, kakve su to muke i kakvo je to razocaranje kad neuspije? sram ga bilo

----------


## Joe

http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/obit...u-18-sati.html

ne znam jel netko već linkao...

----------


## DUSICA1

Moze ih biti sramota za ovako nesto. KAD ŽENA KAZE DIJETE, HRVATSKA JOJ OKREĆE LEĐA. ZA OVAKVU HRVATSKU I ZAKONE NAŠI OČEVI SE SIGURNO NISU BORILI!!!!!!!!!!!! SRAM IH BILO!!!!!!

----------


## sandra-zvrk

http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...ak-pameti.html

----------


## duga30

Ima u Nacionalu članak u kojem Šimunić iznosi svoje mišljenje. I ja sam se iznenadila! Upravo to "...bolje ikakav nego nikakav zakon..."

----------


## Bebel

> Sorry Zara na ubacivanju u tvoj post..luda sam. evo tu:
> Lako moguće. I onda nećeš biti podoban u klinici preko hzzo-a, ali bi u njegovoj privatnoj mogao biti. NIŠTA me više ne bi čudilo. NIŠTA!


Ja sam s tim (na žalost) samo potvrdila svoje ranije mišljenje o njemu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Shanti

Molim vas, pridružite se ovdje u raspravi: http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-a-clanak-4466

Ovako odurne postove dugo nisam čitala...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

(super mi je ovo _seljanka Marijana Petir_, bez uvrede seljacima jer se takvo smeće naziva seljankom)
i 

http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2

(gdje opet _dijete iz umjetne oplodnje ima pravo upoznati oca_  :Rolling Eyes:  , a otac je valjda Ken, lijepi umjetni muškarac)

----------


## aenea

> http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/page/2009/07/17/0374006.html?pos=n2
> 
> (super mi je ovo _seljanka Marijana Petir_, bez uvrede seljacima jer se takvo smeće naziva seljankom)
> i 
> 
> http://www.net.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/p...06.html?pos=n2
> 
> *(gdje opet dijete iz umjetne oplodnje ima pravo upoznati oca  , a otac je valjda Ken, lijepi umjetni muškarac)*



 :Rolling Eyes:  kretenizam. jedan u nizu.

----------


## aenea

ups  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

> Pinky prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Kadauna prvotno napisa
> ...


samo da vam ukazem na neke "sitnice" koje mi ljudi na vl pisu

Sonicora.
Ne mozes sve kupiti. Postavi si sljedece pitanje. Ti zelis djecu, a da li djeca zele tebe? Ocito da ne kad ih ne mozes imati.

pa vi kazete da ne treba klikati

klikat cu dok ne podjem lec
i pisati
to mi je trtenutno jedina satisfakcija

----------


## aenea

I ja pišem  :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

pa stiti me od napada   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## aenea

Na kojem si članku?   :Grin:

----------


## Pinky

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/milin...-a-clanak-4466

(sonicora)

----------


## aenea

(mooschitza) par postova ispod tebe  :Grin:

----------


## Blekonja

> Ima u Nacionalu članak u kojem Šimunić iznosi svoje mišljenje. I ja sam se iznenadila! Upravo to "...bolje ikakav nego nikakav zakon..."



kakvo razočarenje.... pa ja stvarno u ništa nisam upućena još   :Embarassed:  , a htjela sam kod njega početi svoju borbu.... a sada Bože sačuvaj!!!

----------


## Pinky

heehe i mislila sam da si to ti
a jesil vidila, baaabe ti, kako zatucanih ljudi ima

----------


## aenea

> heehe i mislila sam da si to ti
> a jesil vidila, baaabe ti, kako zatucanih ljudi ima


a ja mislila da sam undercover  :Grin:  ma ko ih šljivi..slashu sam već par puta začepila usta na ranijim člancima  :Grin:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/bajs-...em-clanak-4505

"Uoči glasovanja u Vladi o Zakonu o potpomognutoj oplodnji rekao sam svom stranačkom šefu Josipu Friščiću kako nisam spreman poduprijeti zakon"

Ma da!?!   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## hanumica fata

drage cure, 
vec drugi mjesec odmaram i ne javljam se na rodu, ali sada me je potresao ovaj zakon i zelim da kazem koju rijec:

ja nazalost nisam u HR i ne mogu se pridruziti nijednoj od vasih aktivnosti, ali samo da vam kazem da niste same i da (nazalost) puno primitivizma, gluposti i alavosti postoji i u drugim EU zemljama :shock: 

evo vam primjer odavde iz njemacke:

- MPO postupke zdravstvene kase preuzimaju maximalno do 50% (ovo vrijedi za SVE postupke - od nestimulisanih IUI do IVF/ISCI etc)

 - to vrijedi samo za BRACNE partnere, ostalima nista

 - drzava dotira samo TRI pokusaja IVF, kasnije parovi sve placaju sami

 - doniranje JC naravno nije opcija...


a sve to u jednoj prilicno liberalnoj zemlji i jednom od glavnih stubova EU!

ovdje homosexualci mogu da se zene, lezbejke prave djecu na MPO, nevidjene kolicine para zdravstvo trosi na narkomane, razno-razne rehabilitacije, produzenja zivota onih koji godinama zive nesvjesni na aparatima...a za natalitet se nema?!? 

ljudska glupost udruzena sa primitivizmom izgleda da nemaju kraja, nigdje na ovom svijetu...
borite se kako znate, puno srece i pozdrav svima  :Heart:

----------


## Jill

danas objavljeno na beogradskom portalu e-novine. a i gledamo vas na hrt  :Kiss:  

http://www.e-novine.com/drustvo/2808...-parovima.html

----------


## aenea

> danas objavljeno na beogradskom portalu e-novine. a i gledamo vas na hrt  
> 
> http://www.e-novine.com/drustvo/2808...-parovima.html


Odličan tekst!!!

----------


## jo1974

sad sam bila na večernjakovom portalu  i nikako nemogu ostaviti komentar a samo čitajuči sam nabrijana ko ris,ali sam zato sve redom pokudila već znate koje su to postovi i komentari
SRAMOTA - RUŠITE NAM SNOVE,danas mi je jako tužan dan jer se bojim da ka najesen krenem u postupak da ču se suočiti sa sirovom stvarnošču -ima li boga i pravde za nas nadam se da ima.  :Sad:

----------


## TinkiVinki

Glas naroda (Jutarnji list!)



*Trudna sam, a ne znam tko je otac. Ministre, moram li pobaciti?
--------------------
Zbunjena zakonom*

----------


## TinkiVinki

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/grada...le-hrvats.aspx

----------


## tibica

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijek...-na-korzu.aspx

----------


## Shanti

> (mooschitza) par postova ispod tebe


ja sam _btw_, između vas   :Grin:

----------


## Indi

http://dulist.hr/content/view/5359/65/

----------


## Shanti

Jako lijepo snimljeno i montirano, a incident nisam vidjela...

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/prosv...ilo-video-4569

----------


## aenea

> aenea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (mooschitza) par postova ispod tebe 
> 
> 
> ja sam _btw_, između vas


Jel ti lijepo?  :Grin:

----------


## flower

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=43542&tx_ttnews[backPid]=38&cHash=be0814af39

----------


## aenea

> http://dulist.hr/content/view/5359/65/


bravo Dubrovnik!

----------


## dorica

> Jako lijepo snimljeno i montirano, a incident nisam vidjela...
> 
> http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/prosv...ilo-video-4569


pogledala sam
prekrasno ....
ima nas više od onog primitivnog starca

----------


## alexx

nemam pojma na koji topik da ovo postam


na vijestima na drugom su upravo rekli da se zabranjuje zamrzavanje jajnih stanica - otkud sad to?  :?

----------


## aenea

> nemam pojma na koji topik da ovo postam
> 
> 
> na vijestima na drugom su upravo rekli da se zabranjuje zamrzavanje jajnih stanica - otkud sad to?  :?


eto..zato što ne razumiju...a zato nije bio čitava Hrvatska na nogama. Jer ne razumiju problematiku  :Sad:

----------


## alexx

e da, još jedna stvar koja mi nije jasna. rekli su i da će pravo na mpo imati parovi u izvanbračnim zajednicama koje traju bar tri godine ili kraće ako je u njima rođeno dijete, i par će trebati dokazivati da je u izvanbračnoj zajednici.

ali obiteljski zakon izvanbračnu zajednicu i definira kao_ životnu zajednicu neudane žene i neoženjenog muškarca koji ne žive u drugoj izvanbračnoj zajednici, koja traje najmanje tri godine ili kraće ako je u njoj rođeno zajedničko dijete_. u čemu je problem? 

koliko sam shvatila, pravno su izjednačene izvanbračna zajednica i brak, a ne svaka veza i brak, a izvanbračna zajednica se pretpostavljam i inače na neki način treba dokazati, ako partneri žele ostvariti neka od prava koja imaju.


(nisam pravnica, nisam u izvanbračnoj zajednici, nisam pokušavala začeti ni medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom niti u vlastitom krevetu... oprostite mi moju neinformiranost.  :Smile:  )

----------


## fakinTin

Bravo Rijeka, Dubrovnik i ostali gradovi.... :D 
Oborio me natpis na majici kikača na večernji.tv "  :Heart:   za sve moje prijatelje koji se neće roditi", suze mi ne prestaju teći  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :No:  
Svima   :Kiss:

----------


## nijntje

podrska iz Holandije!!!   :Heart: 

citam i gledam slike i placem...   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lucas

> Bravo Rijeka, Dubrovnik i ostali gradovi.... :D 
> Oborio me natpis na majici kikača na večernji.tv "  * za sve moje prijatelje koji se neće roditi"*, suze mi ne prestaju teći     
> Svima



taman sam malo došla k sebi i prestala plakati kad sam se opet rastulila na ovu rečenicu....
tako mi je teško cijeli dan (iako ovaj zakon mene ne dotiče) i nemogu se načuditi našoj vladi i onom gmazu 
sve se nadam da će se ipak još nešto promjeniti

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Jill prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> danas objavljeno na beogradskom portalu e-novine. a i gledamo vas na hrt  
> 
> http://www.e-novine.com/drustvo/2808...-parovima.html
> 
> 
> Odličan tekst!!!


X

----------


## Mali Mimi

> e da, još jedna stvar koja mi nije jasna. rekli su i da će pravo na mpo imati parovi u izvanbračnim zajednicama koje traju bar tri godine ili kraće ako je u njima rođeno dijete, i par će trebati dokazivati da je u izvanbračnoj zajednici.
> 
> ali obiteljski zakon izvanbračnu zajednicu i definira kao_ životnu zajednicu neudane žene i neoženjenog muškarca koji ne žive u drugoj izvanbračnoj zajednici, koja traje najmanje tri godine ili kraće ako je u njoj rođeno zajedničko dijete_. u čemu je problem? 
> 
> koliko sam shvatila, pravno su izjednačene izvanbračna zajednica i brak, a ne svaka veza i brak, a izvanbračna zajednica se pretpostavljam i inače na neki način treba dokazati, ako partneri žele ostvariti neka od prava koja imaju.
> 
> 
> (nisam pravnica, nisam u izvanbračnoj zajednici, nisam pokušavala začeti ni medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom niti u vlastitom krevetu... oprostite mi moju neinformiranost.  )


problem je u tome što se to uopće ne bi trebalo dokazivati ako ljudi trebaju medicinske usluge zar ne?

----------


## fakinTin

Ni mene ne kači zakon, a možda je mogao?!
I dalje   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
I sve se nadam da ću se probuditi i da će ovo biti samo loša noćna mora  :Evil or Very Mad:  
 :Embarassed:   se ove države

----------


## alexx

> problem je u tome što se to uopće ne bi trebalo dokazivati ako ljudi trebaju medicinske usluge zar ne?


ma meni je savršeno nejasno zbog čega žene bez partnera ne bi mogle na mpo, pogotovo s obzirom na to da im je u hrvatskoj dozvoljeno posvajanje,

ali ako je do sad bio problem što parovima u izvanbračnim zajednicama koje su pravno izjednačene s brakom novi zakon ne bi dozvolio mpo,
zašto je odjednom problem što trebaju dokazati da su u izvanbračnoj zajednici da bi ostvarili prava koja iz toga proizlaze? 


ja sam jako protiv toga što je liječenje neplodnosti uvjetovano imanjem partnera, ali, koliko sam pohvatala, nije to bio prigovor na prijedlog zakona po kojem bi samo parovima u braku bila dozvoljena mpo, nego to što takav zakon ne bi dozvolio mpo parovima u izvanbračnim zajednicama koje su po pravima izjednačene s brakom.

----------


## sorciere

cure, citam i strasno je to sto citam...   :Crying or Very sad:  

saljem   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Balbina

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,17,,169932.jl

"Dobro pogledajte 77 zastupnika koji su osramotili Hrvatsku!"

----------


## Zara01

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/art-2009,7,17,,169932.jl
> 
> "Dobro pogledajte 77 zastupnika koji su osramotili Hrvatsku!"



i od toga cak 15 zena  :shock:

----------


## fakinTin

Ovaj broj 77 je točka na i!
Pozz svim forumašima/cama, nadam se LAKOM snu, svakom od broja 77, ja ne mogu više, možda sutra, još uvijek sam   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Laku noć Hrvatska

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš lijepo pa ako ih sretnem da im znam pljunut u lice

Dobro su oni iskalkulirali da će proći zato se Milinović nije dao smekšati kad ga je Čehok molio da razmisle i da se dogovore oko ključnih stvari  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

[quote="Mali Mimi"]Baš lijepo pa ako ih sretnem da im znam pljunut u lice

ovo se odnosilo na onih 77

----------


## macka

> Balbina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/art-2009,7,17,,169932.jl
> 
> "Dobro pogledajte 77 zastupnika koji su osramotili Hrvatsku!"
> 
> 
> 
> i od toga cak 15 zena  :shock:


:shock: 
upravo sam skužila da jednu poznajem
argh, šta ću joj izgovorit sretnem li je   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## taca70

Ovo u jutarnjem mi je mrak dobro.Opcenito sam vrlo zadovoljna kako mediji sve ovo prate,danas posebno vijesti rtl-a,popljuvali su ih maximalno.Doci ce i ovome kraj.

----------


## Zara01

da ovaj clanak sa slikama je super   :Smile:  
steta sto se klikom na pojedinu sliku ne pojavi mail, pa da ih zasipamo   :Mad:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Bravo Jutarnji,
slike su pogodak.
Kad vidim onu Vesnu Buterin, kako se je smješkala sa milion plakata za izbore za gradonačelnika....  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Tako mi je drago da imamo našeg Obija, opet je bio s nama danas na Korzu.   :Love:  
A iz HDZ-a ko poslušni vojnici s dignutom desnicom...
Čak i onaj bolesni...
Drage moje ovo danas glasanje nije bilo uopće o MPO, nego neko opako premjeravanje snaga u HDZ-u. Hebrang je pokazao koliko je jak. Desni, ultra- konzervativci su odnijeli pobjedu i nad Sanaderom i nad zdravim razumom...

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Bravo Jutarnji,
> slike su pogodak.
> Kad vidim onu Vesnu Buterin, kako se je smješkala sa milion plakata za izbore za gradonačelnika....  
> Tako mi je drago da imamo našeg Obija, opet je bio s nama danas na Korzu.   
> A iz HDZ-a ko poslušni vojnici s dignutom desnicom...
> Čak i onaj bolesni...
> Drage moje ovo danas glasanje nije bilo uopće o MPO, nego neko opako premjeravanje snaga u HDZ-u. Hebrang je pokazao koliko je jak. Desni, ultra- konzervativci su odnijeli pobjedu i nad Sanaderom i nad zdravim razumom...


...i nad Hrvatskom   :Sad:  

Ponašaju se k'o da nikad više neće biti izbori,  oni svemogući mogu raditi što ih volja.
Mene je strah, majke mi   :Sad:

----------


## bublica3

je, članak s fotkama je super! 
Osuđene glave! 
Petir je ODVRATNA! Mislim da će je njezin BOG kaznit!

----------


## darva

> Opcenito sam vrlo zadovoljna kako mediji sve ovo prate,danas posebno vijesti rtl-a,popljuvali su ih maximalno


x
A ovi u Saboru, jadno,nisko,licemjerno,gadljivo,gnjusno,...Koja vlast !  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bublica3

ajme a ministar milinović, kakvu deformiranu facu ima dođe mi da povratim. Da ga vidim pljunila bi ga!

----------


## Pcelica Mara

> Petir je ODVRATNA! Mislim da će je njezin BOG kaznit!


Pa već ju je kaznio, odvratna, omražena, ružna, zla, stara usiđelica...
Dovoljna kazna, za sad

----------


## taca70

Sada sam jos jednom pregledala sjednicu (naravno bez milinovica i hebranga) i vidim da je cehok  rekao da je hss sabotirao donosenje zakona tadasnje koalicijske vlasti.Pa kakav oni uopce imaju stav o ovoj temi ako su stalno protiv?Sutra pisem mailove zahvale svim ovim divnim ljudima koji su nas danas podrzali. Najmanje sam ocekivala podrsku od glavaseve stranke ali covjek je tako sazeto obrazlozio stav da postoje i katolici koji su protiv ovakvog zakona sto se jako rijetko cuje.

----------


## bublica3

> bublica3 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Petir je ODVRATNA! Mislim da će je njezin BOG kaznit!
> 
> 
> Pa već ju je kaznio, odvratna, omražena, ružna, zla, stara usiđelica...
> Dovoljna kazna, za sad


*XX*

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

1909.

Na vješalima. Suha kao prut.
Na uzničkome zidu. Zidu srama.
Pod njome crna zločinačka jama,
Ubijstva mjesto, tamno kao blud.

Ja vidjeh negdje ladanjski taj skut,
Jer takvo lice ima moja mama,
A slične oči neka krasna dama:
Na lijepo mjesto zaveo me put!

I mjesto nje u kobnu rupu skočih
I krvavim si njenim znojem smočih
Moj drski obraz kao suzama.

Jer Hrvatsku mi moju objesiše,
Ko lopova, dok njeno ime briše,
Za volju ne znam kome, žbir u uzama!


                                            A. G. Matoš

----------


## MalenaMM

Danas me je neopisivo sram, i ljuta sam i tužna i bijesna.

Sram me zbog svih onih zastupnika koji su ozglasili ovaj apsurd. Obično, kad se postidim tuđih izjava i gluposti, mogu okrenuti program, ugasiti TV, ali kod ovakve odluke koja može utjecati na moje pravo jednog dana, a trenutno utječe na mnoge; ne mogu okrenuti lice.

Ljuta sam i bijesna jer sam; u državi u kojoj za donošenje Zakona sjedi čovjek koji brani svoje pravo na privatnost i svoju obitelj, prinovu u njoj kojoj je isti postupak omogućio da dođe na svijet u ovoj tako nakaradnoj zemlji; u državi u kojoj takav čovjek ima obraza stati pred lice javnasti i izboriti se za apsurdnost, ukidajući mnogima to isto pravo na privatnost i obitelj na koje se poziva; u državi koja nabrzinu donosi zakone kako bi se uvukla EU kako god zna i umije, „zatvorila to poglavlje“; u državi gdje jedan čovjek koji je želio biti ocem, biti tata, to i postigao, a želi drugima onemogućiti, otežati...čisto radi političke igre, čisto radi stranačkih manipulacija...

Tužna sam jer znam kako su neka srca prestala kucati danas...I kako mnogi roditelji u ovom trenutku proživljavaju tugu i bol, a s druge strane im nekoliko desetaka njih u Saboru samo tu istu bol produbljuje.

----------


## MalenaMM

I da se samo osvrnem na ono ministrovo slavobitno " e, da nije bio jedan..ne bi...al je bio..na žalost vašu je bio"   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pepita

Ja ću biti iskrena i reći da još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da se ovo sve događa u Hrvatskoj   :Sad:  
Imam osjećaj kao da čekam nekog tko će me uštipnuti i da ću se potom probuditi.
Isto tako, sigurna sam, da će dragi Bog pomoći zaista ženama da što prije dođu do svojih   :Saint:

----------


## draga

> Isto tako, sigurna sam, da će dragi Bog pomoći zaista ženama da što prije dođu do svojih


Meni ce moj Bog - dr.Lučinger pomoći da dodem do svog   :Saint:  !

----------


## Pepita

> Pepita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Isto tako, sigurna sam, da će dragi Bog pomoći zaista ženama da što prije dođu do svojih  
> 
> 
> Meni ce moj Bog - dr.Lučinger pomoći da dodem do svog   !


  :Love:   :Heart:  
Taj čovjek je odavno meni postao idol.
Jedan od idola, ima ih još!!!

----------


## Pepita

To je tako u životu, jedni su teška banda,  a drugi, ma kao da su ih sami anđeli poslali.

----------


## Pepe2

Ajme, kakva sramota, jad i tuga za sve nas, obične smrtnike jer MI smo Hrvatska, a pogledaj te "face" koje misle da su oni Hrvatska...Pa zar je moguće da smo tako jadni da si to sami dopuštamo...pa koliko smo puta brojniji od njih u Saboru?

----------


## Bubica

jutros su na HTV-u bili prilozi iz Osijeka i, mislim, Dubrovnika  :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

jutros su na HTV-u bili prilozi iz Osijeka i, mislim, Dubrovnika  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

ajde bar moja manjina nije zasrala motku .... ali susjed,jao , kad ga sretnem ,neće ostati samo na dobar dan

----------


## Cannisa

Meni još uvijek u glavi odzvanja ona rečenica od gosp.M......u vezi slika dječice što su izašle u novinama...." ...oni i djecu koriste...."  :Crying or Very sad:  

ma ne da nas je izvrijeđao, ponizio još nas optužuje....SRAM VAS BILO!!!!!
Ajde što vrijeđa nas, ali tu dječicu koja su nastala uz pomoć MPO, što su ona kriva! Prekrasni su svi.....kakav to mora biti čovjek? I kojem se to Bogu moli?????

----------


## aenea

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/art-2009,7,17,,169932.jl
> 
> "Dobro pogledajte 77 zastupnika koji su osramotili Hrvatsku!"


Ovo je odlično! Sram ih bilo!!! Kriju se iza kolektivne odgovornosti
A da si damo truda i pokušamo saznati od svakog pojedinačno e-mail adresu i šaljemo direktno njima, imenom i prezimenom, pisma?  To što ide na klub..oni pojedinačno, sigurno nisu i neće pročitati.

----------


## martina123

A ste vidjeli post skorz gore na nasem podforumu:Roda o mpo u RH...i reakcije ????????

 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## fritulica1

> "Dobro pogledajte 77 zastupnika koji su osramotili Hrvatsku!"


Krasne osobe, nema govora. Mamlaz do mamlaza.
A jadne li su zene koje su dignule ruku za ovaj zakon.  :Sad:  
Izrazito mi je odvratna ona Suica.

----------


## fritulica1

> A ste vidjeli post skorz gore na nasem podforumu:Roda o mpo u RH...i reakcije ????????


koji, daj link, nick?

----------


## apricot

nema
dobila je ban
nebitno

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Meni još uvijek u glavi odzvanja ona rečenica od gosp.M......u vezi slika dječice što su izašle u novinama...." ...oni i djecu koriste...."  
> 
> ma ne da nas je izvrijeđao, ponizio još nas optužuje....SRAM VAS BILO!!!!!
> Ajde što vrijeđa nas, ali tu dječicu koja su nastala uz pomoć MPO, što su ona kriva! Prekrasni su svi.....kakav to mora biti čovjek? I kojem se to Bogu moli?????


Kojem Bogu? Novcu, moći i slavi a to draga ovaj naš Bog koji nas je stvorio ne podržava, jasno govori u Bibliji da ne možeš vjerovati u dva Boga

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Balbina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clanak/art-2009,7,17,,169932.jl
> 
> "Dobro pogledajte 77 zastupnika koji su osramotili Hrvatsku!"
> 
> 
> Ovo je odlično! Sram ih bilo!!! Kriju se iza kolektivne odgovornosti
> A da si damo truda i pokušamo saznati od svakog pojedinačno e-mail adresu i šaljemo direktno njima, imenom i prezimenom, pisma?  To što ide na klub..oni pojedinačno, sigurno nisu i neće pročitati.


Hvalio se Hebrang koliko su SMS- ova i tel. poziva tek oni dobili da se usvoji ovaj zakon e da mi je saznat njihove brojeve tel mislim da bi svi redom mjenjali brojeve jer im tel. ne bi prestao zvoniti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## nevena

http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/clana...,18,,170001.jl

Predstojnica katedre za obiteljsko pravo kaze da Rode nemaju pravo traziti zastitu ustavnog suda jer da taj zakon nije zakon o lijecenju neplodnosti vec da je to samo zamjena za prirodnu mogucnost oplodnje.

Pa sta je drugo MPO nego lijecenje neplodnosti?!?  Po ovom njenom ispada da parovi kao imaju izbor ili ce prirodno dobiti dijete ili ce ici na potpomognutu pa sta im se vise svidja.

meni zapavo nije jasno da drugima nije jasno da je MPO upravo lijecenje neplodnosti. :shock:

----------

